# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  JoshMcNaughts WorkBook

## Habba

Hello, My name is Josh as you can see. I'm 17 and have literally no experience with lucid dreaming. I've had a dream where the DCs where questioning the dream and another one was where I was in a car and I rubbed my hands because I thought I was dreaming, when rubbing my hands the dream faded away and had a FA but didn't realise this till I actually woke up.

Edit : This is a new workbook because my old workbook is untidy.

----------


## Habba

*What I am currently doing :*

5 minute meditation.
Attempt to do 15 reality checks per day.
Observing everything around me, look at an object and seeing what the shape is, if its water I will take note that it is see-through. Paying attention to the noises that I literally pay attention to, like a car in the street, the sound of the engine. Paying attention to how I feel, how my feet feel on the floor, couch, how hot water and cold water feels in my skin.

*Dream Recall*
When I kept a dream dairy my recall shot up but since I've been forgetting to write them down I've forgot my dreams. Recording then is a must so will do that again!

----------


## Habba

Don't remember a lot from last night. I remember an object and that was an elevator

----------


## Habba

Okay so yesterday I would stop still and become aware of things that where around me, I would then question myself 3 times then perform a reality check. 

*Recall*
As I've only just woke up, I remember 2 dreams. As I was writing down my second one in my dream diary I realised that in dream my belongings where outside. Bare in mind when I say belongings, what came to mind was that my ETWOLD was outside or at least in my thoughts it's was outside. This didn't trigger nothing and carried on with the dream.

----------


## FryingMan

Hello JoshMcNaught and welcome to the DILD class!   My apologies in being somewhat tardy in getting back to your initial posts, I've been quite busy in the waking world in the last week.

I see you've mentioned ETWOLD, do you have this book and have you read it?   I highly recommend this as an excellent, comprehensive introduction to lucid dreaming practice.

Meditation is great.   As you improve in your ability to calm your mind and hold your focus for longer, I'd recommend extending your meditation time.  I think that longer periods are more beneficial than shorter ones, but any time spent is better than none, so good for you!

Attention to sensation is also great.   I'd recommend particularly spending attention observing your own mind: emotions, reactions, mood, and clarity of mental faculties [memory] in particular.    In many dreams I'm confused and frustrated at my inability to remember something I think I should know, that's a great trigger for lucidity if you can learn to recognize it.

While paying attention, also take a moment to fully realize *why* you're paying attention: in order to recognize the dream state.   You want to link your awareness to the desire to be lucid in a dream.  Especially: is what you're observing like something that happens in your dreams?

It's important to do an RC whenever you feel the urge/need to do so, not just on a set schedule, so you could do more than 15 per day if you want to.   Make each RC a serious attempt to fully evaluate your state, and if you have that "feeling" that you really are dreaming, do not give up after one attempt: do several, slowly, carefully evaluating your surroundings.   In fact it's much better to believe that you're dreaming by default once you suspect, and then have to prove to yourself that you're awake (but don't do things that are potentially dangerous in waking life until you're sure).

Some questions that I've had great success with are "How odd is this?"  "Is this dream-like?"  and "Why do I think I'm awake?"

Dream recall is indeed important to lucid dreaming practice: try to establish a close connection to all your dreams, and this will enhance all your your dreams and make lucidity come more and more.

If you haven't yet, have a read through my dream recall tips.

Above all, be patient, consistent, and positive about your dreaming practice, and you'll be rewarded by a lifetime of awesome dreams, both lucid and non-lucid.

----------


## Habba

Took a little break. I tried smoking mugwort last week and although it's has it's benefits like increased awareness and vividness, it's pointless, I want to trian my mind instead of using supplements that do it for me. 

So, starting all over again.

I recalled about 5-6 dreams last night and wrote them down l, will post them later.

Downloaded the android app awoken. I've set 6 reality check reminders from 13.00 - 18.00pm then I'll set another 6.

Back to training!

----------


## Habba

Nothing much happening in my dreams. My recall is okay, roughly about 2 dreams last night, non lucid. Will keep practising.

----------


## Habba

Update, plan to do 15 rcs today.

----------


## Habba

Nothing much last night recall a few dream snippets

----------


## Habba

I went for a quick nap before because i am feeling poorly today, had a little dream and when I woke up I was wondering are dream signs necessary? Are they needed in order to DILD because as of right now I'm just practising awareness and doing reality checks in the daytime.

----------


## FryingMan

Being familiar with your dream signs is useful, but not necessary.  Reviewing your dream signs gets you into the mindset of thinking about your dreams, and about lucidity, doing so is itself a form of raised awareness.   Every little bit helps in building up the %age chances for lucidity during the night.

----------


## fogelbise

I agree with FryingMan. Dream signs had more effect for me over time but it wasn't my primary method early on, SSILD was (and I still use it). I love the awoken app. It can keep track of your dream signs for you when you are ready to use them. I also like to change the totem sound weekly so that I don't start ignoring the totem. I set a calendar reminder to change it but sometimes change it early if I notice I am ignoring it. By the way, I got to a point where general dream signs seemed to be more prevalent and thus more useful than specific dream signs. Welcome back! Hang in there for the long haul journey!

----------


## Habba

Am I doing it right? While I'm awake I pay attention to the little things, the things I wouldn't usually pay attention to? Then I do a reality check.

----------


## Habba

Set the intention to practice ADA every 2 hours for 5 minutes, it's going good so far!

----------


## fogelbise

> Am I doing it right? While I'm awake I pay attention to the little things, the things I wouldn't usually pay attention to? Then I do a reality check.



Hi Josh, what do you mean by am I doing it right? Is there more involved in your current day practice?  :smiley:

----------


## Habba

> Hi Josh, what do you mean by am I doing it right? Is there more involved in your current day practice?



My day consists of ADA and reality checks. I feel like I'm lost like I'm missing something to do here, I'm not sure what

----------


## FryingMan

Hi Josh,
   I suggest you study the threads linked to in this post: Important / Informative links
There's a lot of reading in some of those threads, you don't have to read every post, but skim and look for the nuggets of wisdom that most strongly resonate with you.

That feeling that you're lost or missing something means to me that you have more research and experimenting to do.    It means you haven't yet had that "aha!" moment with regards to what the fundamentals of any LD practice are.  It took me about 2 years to get to the point where everything I had read and experienced finally came together and I felt like I "got it" at a deep, visceral level.   Not meaning that I knew exactly what to do, but I understood exactly what aspects of my mind I had to focus on in order to result in more and more frequent and better LDs (and non-LDs, all dreams really).    Everyone needs to get to that point on their own, and then work on building a specific practice around those fundamentals.

You may get there faster.  But the point isn't to rush to this understanding, it is to gather enough theoretical and practical knowledge (lots and lots and lots of dreams) to eventually really understand exactly what you need to do to build lucidity.

That lost feeling also means to me that you need to build a stronger relationship to your dreams.  To become closer to them, to become vividly aware *of* them.   When this happens, you begin to fully understand the impact that developing the fundamentals has on acquiring lucidity in the dream state.

It's one thing to read Sageous's posts about fundamentals (he of course has been a big proponent of focus on the fundamentals, for a long time), it's another thing entirely to really *get it* and understand that the fundamentals truly are the bedrock upon which any successful LD practice must be built.

What are these fundamentals?   Here's my take on them: 1) Self-awareness/attention; 2) critical reflection; 3) memory/recall

If you can train yourself to consistently pay close attention to your life experiences (both waking and dreaming), reflect upon those experiences, and practice recalling those experiences, then as you build these into your life your waking and dreaming lives will become richer and more vivid.   The point is to become a lucid person.   Once you're a lucid person, lucid dreaming will be a natural side effect.

I think your feeling of missing something indicates your current approach is not the best fit for you.

How specifically do you practice ADA?    My recommendation is to study and practice mindfulness rather than ADA.   In short, pay attention to your life experiences, learn to live in the present moment.   Not focusing on teeny tiny miniscule environmental sense input, but rather to focus on *you*, on your *self*, and how you are interacting with your experiences, how you're affecting and being affected by what is happening around you.    Keep your mind vigilant for clues that indicate the dream state (those "wait, what?!" moments are invaluable, learn to find them).    And practice recalling your day in the evening as well as your dreams in the morning.   Strive to remember more and more detail.    Set memory markers for yourself during the day at moments that you want to specifically recall in the evening.

And most importantly, be patient.  It takes time to become a lucid person after a lifetime of living on autopilot.  Over time, you will pay more and more attention to your experiences and reflect upon them.   Don't worry about how much or how long you can maintain this attention.  Just start!   And slowly, over time, build to longer and longer and more and more frequent lucid moments.    

You'll know you're on the right track when your dreams become more and more vivid and present (that feeling that "I am here, now!").   

Enjoy the process, that's critical to success.  Love all your dreams.    

Good luck, let us know how it goes, and if you have any more questions.   Now get to reading and experimenting!

----------


## fogelbise

Excellent write up FryingMan!  :smiley:  The only thing I will add is that I don't think we have discussed WBTB and how great that is for getting some lucid dreaming experience as well. The LD's may give you a little fuel to keep up the fundamental practices that are so important to getting more and more LD's. SSILD is my favorite technique to use with WBTB but I also use straight MILD from time to time. Either way, please do read back over FryingMan's response and check out those links, there is a lot of good meat in both of them!  :smiley:

----------


## Habba

My daily routine has changed. 

Through out the day I've been working on my awareness, doing 2 RCs every hour, then when it comes to night time, I set an alarm for  4.5/5 hours of sleep for a WBTB then attend a WILD, once I fall back asleep I'll let myself wake up nautrally next then perform a SSILD. I figured that it's best to not stick to one technique and to mix them all together to increase my chances of a LD.

----------


## FryingMan

It is indeed a good practice to "cover all the bases" as much as you can.   Learn MILD/DILD, WILD, DEILD approaches, and just keep trying them.  Over time, you will begin to learn the best times to apply each approach based on the conditions of the moment.

I believe that the absolute best, long-term approach is to train yourself to pay attention to all your experiences, critically reflecting upon them, and practicing recalling them.    Don't make artificial boundaries between day/waking and night/dreaming: if you can become a 24x7 lucid person, frequent lucid dreaming will be a natural side effect of this.

----------


## Habba

Dream like night.
I remember  playing a game called leauge of legends, I had a sword, and I was waiting for someone to kill.

I remember my mum was staying in some cabin house, it like like I'm a basement and she had a car that was years old. As I was minding my own business I pay attention to how the engine sound while riding away, it was very rusty. 

There was a fight and these people took me to court! One of them had a point clear quartz crytal. I noticed that same crystal on the floor later on in the dream.

The dream felt vivid, but once I woke up I planned on staying still trying to remember but I started to drift back to sleep! So that's all I remember.

----------


## Habba

Dreams have been quite vivid the past couple of nights. My recall is lacking though, I wake up remembering my dreams and when I'm writing one part down, I forget the other parts! Instead of jumping up and writing them straight I will just lie there and let the dream come to me. 

I've been missing a big part in my practice, I've been thinking to myself, during my day I'm practising lots of ADA.. doing lots of RCs and checking my current state but the BIG thing in missing is that I'm not paying enough attention to my normal dreams. If you notice with the dream above that I'm not going into detail, I'm not bothering about how my dream effects, how I felt in the dream, what I hear, what I'm actually seeing.

So my goals now are to pay close attention to them, whatever I see I will write it down, what it looks like, what colour is it, what I'm seeing, is it vivid or blury? Take notice to how am feeling in the dream, pay attention to any noises or conversations that might be happening in the dream world. I'll try to make it as much detailed as I can!

All this time I've been focusing more in my daily life and not really when I'm asleep!

----------


## FryingMan

Your ideas all sound spot-on.   Self-evaluating your practice is a big part of making it work.

I think mentally reviewing dreams, really letting them soak in by reviewing them repeatedly, before moving to record, results in overall better recall.   I've been doing this for a while now and find that when I work on it, I can recall most dreams that I recall after wakings during the night all in the morning in full or almost full detail.  I think it's a good practice to put off recording until the morning, but there is the risk of some detail fading.

Spending effort on the night is really important.    It generally makes the difference in getting lucid in dreams for me.    Paying attention to dreams is perhaps even more important than paying attention in waking life.    Both are required, but it's attention and awareness in dreams that leads to LDs.

----------


## Habba

> Your ideas all sound spot-on.   Self-evaluating your practice is a big part of making it work.
> 
> I think mentally reviewing dreams, really letting them soak in by reviewing them repeatedly, before moving to record, results in overall better recall.   I've been doing this for a while now and find that when I work on it, I can recall most dreams that I recall after wakings during the night all in the morning in full or almost full detail.  I think it's a good practice to put off recording until the morning, but there is the risk of some detail fading.
> 
> Spending effort on the night is really important.    It generally makes the difference in getting lucid in dreams for me.    Paying attention to dreams is perhaps even more important than paying attention in waking life.    Both are required, but it's attention and awareness in dreams that leads to LDs.



Hi.

The more I pay attention to my dreams will make me become aware in them right? So to be able to have some awareness and attention in my dreams I just need to be able to mentally review the things I wouldn't usually review in my journal?

----------


## Habba

Dream recall was very poor last night did not remember a thing.

----------


## FryingMan

Tonight's always another night!  You can try recalling your day before bed, reviewing dream signs, and set intent to be aware of your dreams during the night.

----------


## Habba

> Tonight's always another night!  You can try recalling your day before bed, reviewing dream signs, and set intent to be aware of your dreams during the night.



My sleeping pattern is well, a mess! Going to bed different times each night, that needs be sorted out. 

On the plus side, I feel like I'm making progress even though I haven't had a lucid dream. I'm enjoying doing my daily practices, trying to make them a habit, I feel like there is no rush and I have all the time in the world. 

Things still need to be worked on though. ADA is being aware of the subtle things, I've gave it a little twist to fit what I thinks right. When I stop randomly, I ask myself "where am i"? Then instead of focusing mainly on the outside, I pay attention to my thoughts, how I'm feeling, for example if I'm laying on a bed, I will take note of how the bed feels, how my skin feels, but also paying attention to the noises and examining around the place. 

Instead of focusing on one thing im bringing all of my senses into it. Then I ask the big question "am I dreaming" then perform a reality check. 

Once this happens, I get the feeling that I feel more grounded to reality itself. (Does that make sense?)

I'm taking it on step a time!

----------


## Habba

I posted about my problems on my life problems page, and see that I had a reply off *someone i have never seen on the forum! While I was reading it I didn't understand some of the words that was being said.* 

I remember my friend *luke* was in college and he got paid for going, so I walked up to college with him, there where *3 shutters* and the middle one was open, I asked why it wasn't closing. The dream carried on and we walked into this big old grey building, me and him where smoking on my eciggarette but I notice how the smoke was getting upto the smoke alarm so I ran out the place. 

That being said, I remember being in a room with my girlfriend and her friend. She gave me her phone while I looked at something and honestly I've never seen a *phone* like it, it barely even had a screen on it

Bolder out the stuff that stood out while I analysed my dream this morning.

----------


## Habba

I've been practising nearly 3 weeks now, I wouldn't of thought I would still be practising since I give up quite quickly! I'm sticking to it this time though! I normally focus on the negatives but lately it's different, I've Been practising a lot and I always have my goal in mind! The excitment is what makes me carry on each day!

----------


## Habba

Bed time 3.30 am - 11.29

I already had ciggarettes but I wanted more so they could last me so me and *Ryan* ( my friend in reality) walked to the shop. Once we arrived to the shop  it looked weird as normally the cigarettes are behind the counter and they weren't. They where *above head level*. I stood there for quite some time trying to pick which cigarettes I wanted but I couldn't tell the *price* on them as much as I wanted.  He offered to sell me some *Cigarette lipstick and ciggarette drinks* ( what the hell ) this man look to be from India, mustache and black hair. I seen an *old friend* out
side the shop and It made me feel uneasy so I hid in the shop. I seen another friend with him and he use to be my best mate In reality. He came into the shop and we started chatting, he said he was enjoying 
*secondary school.* I eventually bought cigarettes and disappeared from the shop ended up on some *roof top*! Someone from my past was there with me that I really hate but nothing happened, we seen Windows( it was my old friends place ) and I just hear the *noise of Windows smashing mentally* because I really wanted to smash it, the dream carries on and I get my ciggaretes out and it seems like i *smoked about 4 or 5 when I didn't even really touch them*, but I give one to Ryan and one to my other mate, he shows me that he has 2 but I still give him one anyway.

I missed a part out. 

 the shop kind of extended and I was looking at magazines and I acknowledge too workers that work there. She moves the rack so I can see clearly but all of them are all about wrestling, *I don't know about her but I had that awkward feeling. 
*


Bolded almost the things that are unusual!

----------


## Habba

I realized in last night's dream that the dream ciggarette alcohol and lipstick was rather weird, I don't know why this didn't trigger anything!

I WILL have a lucid dream, I WILL succeed!

----------


## Habba

No recall from my dreams last night, abit pissed about it.

----------


## Habba

Alright, I'm seeing progress!
Wake up time - 533

I was on a bus with an old time friend listening to music, I couldn't remember a lot of it, but I also remember meeting another old friend which it felt *uneasy*  on the bus,he looked different but very real. I noticed how my phone battery was about to go off. I'm not sure why but I had the feeling I was dreaming about something to do with *REM*, there where these qualifications I would need to get to be a certain dream *searcher*. We ended back at his house and my dad knew his dad and we was chatting about how my dad use to be a painter. 

I woke up, not in reality and *asked myself the question (why didn't I do a reality check in my dream?) (Why didn't I check my state?)*

It was like I was looking back on my dream in my dream!

----------


## Habba

I remember being in wwe trying to sort thigs out the kane but whenever i tried to help he stabbed me when we hugged. There where lots of people. I remember he changed so fast for the commentators, he was now sitting down with a nice grey suit on.

Recall was awful, took me 5-10 minutes to remember a fragment. It's very weird, I remember a decent dream one night, then I hardly remember the next night and it keeps on going in that cycle.

Anymore recall tips? I use mantras before sleep, reading my dream dairy before I nod off and when I wake up I remain still and try and remember.

----------


## DannyCool

> Alright, I'm seeing progress!
> Wake up time - 533
> 
> I was on a bus with an old time friend listening to music, I couldn't remember a lot of it, but I also remember meeting another old friend which it felt *uneasy*  on the bus,he looked different but very real. I noticed how my phone battery was about to go off. I'm not sure why but I had the feeling I was dreaming about something to do with *REM*, there where these qualifications I would need to get to be a certain dream *searcher*. We ended back at his house and my dad knew his dad and we was chatting about how my dad use to be a painter. 
> 
> I woke up, not in reality and *asked myself the question (why didn't I do a reality check in my dream?) (Why didn't I check my state?)*
> 
> It was like I was looking back on my dream in my dream!



Great in the true definition of a lucid dream that is a lucid dream keep going keep going keep going  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> I remember being in wwe trying to sort thigs out the kane but whenever i tried to help he stabbed me when we hugged. There where lots of people. I remember he changed so fast for the commentators, he was now sitting down with a nice grey suit on.
> 
> Recall was awful, took me 5-10 minutes to remember a fragment. It's very weird, I remember a decent dream one night, then I hardly remember the next night and it keeps on going in that cycle.
> 
> Anymore recall tips? I use mantras before sleep, reading my dream dairy before I nod off and when I wake up I remain still and try and remember.



Time, consistent repetition, and intention.    Really feel how important great dream recall is to you.    More important than the words in the mantra is the feeling you get, that internal understanding, that "I remember my dreams."

I will sometimes spend up to even 30 minutes reviewing dreams in the morning, reaching and waiting for more memories to come in.   As much time as you can do on a regular basis really helps to build the channels in your brain related to retrieving dream memories.

Also, train yourself to pay attention to all your experiences, both waking and dreaming.   We remember best that to which we pay attention!      I have 3 links in my signature, one to my recall tips, one to my "pay attention" suggestion (unified theory of lucid dreaming), and one to the interesting/informative links to other LD discussion threads.

Also, putting off any waking thoughts until you're out of bed is very important I think.

As I write in my tips, a great way to kickstart recall is to set intention to notice every waking during the night, and using that time to recall any prior dreams.

----------


## Habba

I remember roaming around with a *smelly sock* on, I put in my friends face in it and he puked! It turns out that It was a *battery pack* and that the sock was connected to a *phone*. The dream faded and I remember entering to what I would call a *black void,* in this I was watching myself *sleep* and It was like I was *watching my sleep cycle for any dreams* I've had in the night.

What if this could be a method for better recall, instead of just practising it in our waking life, we should practice it in our dreams.

----------


## Habba

We where in old down town, a very old town but there was one problem everyone seemed to have their own problem. The thing about this dream is that if you knew how to WILD your where good as dead. Lots of people fighting, running, screaming,jumping! I came up with an old friend again in a previous dream who was chasing me and i would bump into me of times. I woke up, I felt the dream fade, I kept my eyes still and body still and wanted to perform a DEILD but I stumbledand didn't know how to 're enter. Back asleep I go, awake one again, I was with all my old friends again but this time I was more violent, I was goin through the past with the people I've hurt

Having dreams related to REM and WILDs just indicate that my first LD is on its way!

----------


## Habba

I remember standing off a corner of the street; my corner street and I had something that some body needed, I dont know what but it felt like I was in a cage. Repeatedly through the dream 2 strange people would come up to me and ask for it. One was polite and the other wasn't, I felt like he was the type to just come and get what he wants. The dreamscape changes, I'm on my old secondary school playing and we have this battle, it feels weird. We just end up beating them apart for no apparent reason until they are hurt. I woke up and thought I had a false awakening  but I never, but I'm my mind I still performed a reality check just in case.

I was online on dreamviews, I noticed how I seen yuppie was online.

Wait I remember some other details. Scooby doo was having sex with the hot girl and then I take his place, the sex felt nice. She didn't want me to cum in her but i felt it coming until she stopped me and it slipped out then began talking and It looked like her vagina has green mould on.

----------


## Habba

Nothing as off last night as I had to get up early to go to a money management course.

Just started practising Stephen Laberge Present state of consciousness exercise but with a little twist.

I have a timer that goes off every minute, each sense lasts a minute, each day I will increase the time I spend on a sense by I minute.

Moved it upto 2 minutes on each sense.

----------


## Habba

There is some girl that I feel like she has been cursed, it's just she's just saying random stuff to me and I'm just like "Go away". It seemed like I was at my old father's house at the time but Iy changed. It was pouring with rain outside. The room exapded there was a big freezer in the middle of it, a bunch of wreslers where by it, I thought hell was going to break loose but it doesn't, there was just anger in there faces. Anyhow I woke up and performed a WBTB then went back to sleep with the intention to lucid dream. I was finding myself playing a game of zombies( I was actually in the game) it was so awesome, I had the Raygun and MG42, as I'm watching the other people take on the zombies he gets in the air and stays in there and I want to be able to do that, next thing I know my gun randomly stays in the air, I jump on it but still won't put me enough in the air. So I get down. The room was very small, very old, grey bricks. We start shooting again but then next minute it says 3 times revive ( when no one needs to be revived ) and so we still keep shooting. Any who that dream chaned now and I was with an old mate again, I was by my father's house, I payed attention though, there where no people except from my friend, and no cars. I try to some sell him the new call ot duty and I say it's "epic" but in reality it's aload of crap.

----------


## Habba

I was in  a random house with my family and the hot tv star Alena Gilbert from vampire diaries. It was all going all good until we received freaky phone call a from the other side ( spirit world) this started to freak us out, there was a brown round table, it had all sorts of object on and the floor seemed to be white with a pattien on. We was having a laugh and ignored the phone calls but they got serious, they got life threatening, whatever is was, It was present with us and gave us a nasty feeling. I feel like it was a attached to man who owned the house. He was quite popular on Twitter. Talking about the hot tv star again we where then on the side of a swimming pool side and Elena jumps into the pool, It felt like she was tryin to drown herself, but little did we know it wasnt Elena. This escalated quite badly, cadles where blown out and whichever which way I wanted to run she would dissapeare and reappear infront of me. We ended up back on the house talking about it then a close carer for me shows up in the dream he knows how to get rid of negative spirits and what not, so the phone rang again, and it was the spirit so he answered and it said doesnt anyone wanna speak to me? So he asks who wants to? Being the idiot I said me, he refused and told me to ignore it, for everyone to ignore it.

When I first started I barely even remembered my dreams. Now, I'm writing more, there becoming more vivid. Remembering around 2-3 a night now so it's not bad!

----------


## Habba

Let's by starting this one and say that I was a human in the tv series vampire diaries. I was merely just investigating with Elena and Daemon since. It would feel like I was watching it also, daemon has been trying to get on the good side to win back Elena but it wont just happen because of Stephen. They where in some weird town, like some big hill full of darkness, stairs, grass, trees, skeletons, but when watching one travel through it feels much larger, like the dream expanded. I remember part of the dream where Elena comments "why are they doing this to them?" They where running, but not on fear. Elena had a beautiful white dress while daemon was wearing all black.

----------


## fogelbise

It is great to see you putting in the work and continuing to work on your recall. It looks like you are having some interesting dreams. Enjoy them as you work towards lucidity. Have we talked about acting out dream actions during your day? (best when alone  :wink2:  )

----------


## Habba

> It is great to see you putting in the work and continuing to work on your recall. It looks like you are having some interesting dreams. Enjoy them as you work towards lucidity. Have we talked about acting out dream actions during your day? (best when alone  )



Thank you! I'm starting to be more present in my dreams and nope not yet. :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> Thank you! I'm starting to be more present in my dreams and nope not yet.



Your welcome. Since we haven't talked about it, it basically involves finding fun dream-like solutions and scenarios in your everyday life. Stuck in traffic, imagine how in a dream you fly up and out of traffic (with your vehicle or not). You have some obstacle in front of you while walking, imagine flying up over the obstacle. See someone cute, imagine locking eyes, love at first sight and you just can't resist each other. Find ways that inspire you and combine them with your RC's and you may find yourself doing this in your dreams before long. It also brings more presence and attention to your RC's or other day practices. Also, WBTB is excellent for awakening the lucidity in those dreams where you are becoming more present.

----------


## Habba

> Your welcome. Since we haven't talked about it, it basically involves finding fun dream-like solutions and scenarios in your everyday life. Stuck in traffic, imagine how in a dream you fly up and out of traffic (with your vehicle or not). You have some obstacle in front of you while walking, imagine flying up over the obstacle. See someone cute, imagine locking eyes, love at first sight and you just can't resist each other. Find ways that inspire you and combine them with your RC's and you may find yourself doing this in your dreams before long. It also brings more presence and attention to your RC's or other day practices. Also, WBTB is excellent for awakening the lucidity in those dreams where you are becoming more present.



Thank you for help, will add this to my Reality Checks starting tommorow. I've started doing WBTB lately, I've noticed that I remember more dreams by doing this.

----------


## Habba

Small fragment.
I remember being on the bus with Hannah and she wanted to sit on a clean bus seat so I moved all he rubbish, she sat down and so did I then she started hugging my leg. The bus was rather empty.

----------


## Habba

Date: 10th April 2016

Total sleep:8 hours

Daytime Techniques: Mainly Just reality checks 

through out the day. 

Lucid Techniques:MILD

Recall Techniques: "I will remember my dreams" and laying still upon waking to make it easier to recall.

Fell Asleep: 1.50am -- 2.15am

Dream Title: recall boosted up! Long vivid dreams.

Dream: i awoke 3.58 I was in a jungle with a bunch of random people, didn't know what I was doing there, probably just roaming a little bit. I had this sense that my body parts where peices to another world, like there was another world to experience. I was then transported to a place, you as was limited on what you knew, if you was ever successfull you could carry on, I was approached by many Muslim deaths on the floor but didn't think of nothing off it. I was with sensei, I couldn't see him but had that "knowing feeling". We was doing some experiment on him and suddenly he starts shaking. Next thing you hear is "don't - wake up don't wake up." Then I woke up.

I remember going down to the store to see if I could find any books on Ouija Boards or paranormal experiences books, I could see my old friends luke and immediately shot over to him and said hi, and Ryan appeared to, he said that he has been sending messages to me so I get my phone out and check so I do. (I already knew that he has). We started talking about the past how I use to get jealous of when I use to shout at him for speaking to a certain someone's so I drift of looking around the shop, I stumbled upon the book section and a bunch of books showed up, can't remember names sadly.

I remember then just being on the bus with my girlfriend, we was going somewhere but I don't remember, but there was this girl I was arguing with and it was like some sort of fake memory as I don't think it really happened. She got me off the bus to distract me, what for? We find out soon enough. So as I'm sitting on the bus I cannot even make a single word without complaining. But as I got to say something my sister from reality is there! I was made up because I don't see her iwl, but then there was hell on earth I felt my skin burn up, goin red and about to cry with anger that she didn't tell me she was pregnant (she didn't tell m iwl) and so I get off the bus, and so did they and I got tricked, you know how i said about the fake memory? Yeah i feel like i taken off the bus and put back on, but it never really happened. It turned out the bus number was wrong. It was pitch black it looked as real as reality, I was brought to some park and was locked inside. Lots of people where there, the place has a nasty vibe to it, I didn't like ir one bit, but it turns out that I know the owner! He got a steel bar and let me out, it's a big tunnel, I didr know it was a water slide until I get in! So I get ontop off it and nearly fall down the whole lol, so I jumped carefully! And off I went, there where challenges though, going under water in alcohol, I didn't like it! Then as I carried it the dream wanted me to show a message from me and girlfriends chat so it pops up, clearly to read and bam awake I get!

This dream was long but I might have a clue where to start, I might cut it short as these detailed one take me like 15-20 mins to write up. I feel like I've had the same part of the dream before, weird. I was with a house with some sex freaky pest and some hot women, we where all alone, so you know, she ripped her pants, and well you know we had sex, I don't think I need to go indetail on the details. But I ejaculated so quickly that I didn't even feel it! She ran off and now I remember being back in some room, it must of been back in time because a man was locked in a horse cage haha. His brother comes in, and says she he doesn't want to help him and gives him a key secretly and pulls out a gun. .... then I wake up

I walked home and seen that that a few boys at my door, I excuse the lads and walk in, Tony (my support worker) wasn't there so I looked at the tv, it was stuff on a certain lead (for example example HTMI) and I see a laptop on the table, suddenly he walks in and complains that he cant find the house remote.

Awake: 3.58, 5.48, 8.21, 9.30

Vividness: (scale of 1-15, 10 is waking life vividness)

Awareness: (1-10; or lucid)

Length: (how long it felt like! Because that matters) like an hour, second dream felt like over an hour

Emotions: 

Dream Signs: the whole dream world 

Tags (optional):sexy, scary, shameful

----------


## Habba

I felt really drained yesterday, hence why I went to bed at 10.30PM. 
Date: 11/4/16
Total sleep:11 hours
Daytime Techniques: present state of consciousness and reality checks
Lucid Techniques:
Recall Techniques: wbtb and lie still upon awakening
Fell Asleep: 10.30
Dream Title:Fragment
Dream: I remember traveling along the sea just to have a like a 3 course meal which a bunch of people I don't know.

I also remembering being at a theme park with some friends from the past.
Awake:9.30
Vividness: (scale of 1-15, 10 is waking life vividness)10
Awareness: (1-10; or lucid)
Length: (how long it felt like! Because that matters)
Emotions:awkwardness
Dream Signs:
Tags (optional):

----------


## FryingMan

Josh,  I just want to say "kudos!" (congrats) for making such regular entries in your workbook.  It helps you to stay focused, and I'm sure will result in the progress you're hoping for!   Congrats also on your vivid dreams from the other night, there's nothing so magic as waking up from a long, fascinating set of dream experiences well installed in your memory!

----------


## Habba

> Dream recall was very poor last night did not remember a thing.







> Josh,  I just want to say "kudos!" (congrats) for making such regular entries in your workbook.  It helps you to stay focused, and I'm sure will result in the progress you're hoping for!   Congrats also on your vivid dreams from the other night, there's nothing so magic as waking up from a long, fascinating set of dream experiences well installed in your memory!



Thank you, FryingMan. It's good to see you post now and then as it helps to keep me going!  :smiley:  

I'm starting to see progress in my recall, they are becoming more vivid, like waking life.

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats on the excellent recall the night before last!  :smiley:  There were also good signs that you are getting closer to becoming lucid! Sometimes we need recovery nights like the latest one, so no worries at all.

----------


## Habba

> Congrats on the excellent recall the night before last!  There were also good signs that you are getting closer to becoming lucid! Sometimes we need recovery nights like the latest one, so no worries at all.



I can't wait to have my first lucid! I hope it is coming soon!

----------


## fogelbise

> I can't wait to have my first lucid! I hope it is coming soon!



I bet it is! One thing that helps a lot of people is to continue putting in the work, but to not get too uptight or worried about whether or not you will become lucid. It's like if you are preparing for a race or test, you want to put in the intense preparation but when the starting gun fires (when going to bed or back to bed) being relaxed and confident with calm intent serves you better.

----------


## FryingMan

> I bet it is! One thing that helps a lot of people is to continue putting in the work, but to not get too uptight or worried about whether or not you will become lucid. It's like if you are preparing for a race or test, you want to put in the intense preparation but when the starting gun fires (when going to bed or back to bed) being relaxed and confident with calm intent serves you better.



I will echo fogelbise here: I'm sure it will be soon!   Keeping your mind on the subject of dreaming and lucid dreaming, focusing on your recall like you are, will surely result in a LD soon.    Anticipate it, but as fogelbise says, stay calm and not anxious or stressed.   Having relaxed, confident focus yields the best results.   You've already proven that you can boost dream vividness, that's basically most of the battle right there.   Just keep doing what you're doing, and make it a concrete goal to be lucid in a dream.   It helps to have a single thing you'd really like to do in a lucid dream always on your mind.  I find that I get lucid a LOT more when I have concrete dream goals.  Just "getting lucid" is not a strong enough or specific enough goal for me.

----------


## Habba

I had another good day!

Date:12/04/16

Total sleep:

Daytime Techniques: reality checks and ADA

Lucid Techniques:SSILD 

Recall Techniques: laying still upon awakening 

Fell Asleep:1.30

Dream Title: comp: the hot girl 

Dream: they was a girl and other people I didn't know but one of the girls where super hot. More people appeared, it what looked like to be some type ot track, going all the way around in a square. Not sure what for, but I had a pen and paper, and I was kinda getting frustrated because I had to act out the writing which seemed forever impossible. As the dream moves on the house starts to take back it's form once again. It's a beautiful house! Where upstairs and her grand mother rings worrying about where she is, I was confused on what was happening, but I gone a long with it! Things got quiet, a little too quiet, her nan was ringing my phone now, I didn't want to answer it because for one I didn't know her and two I didn't know what to do. Her nan asked me where she was? I had the feeling that the girl didn't want me to tell her so I didn't and stood in silence then soon hung up the phone. While walking back and fourth with her, we was thinking when she would be back because she went shopping. We didn't know what to do. Next thing we know she walks through the door, we try to be as quiet as possible and hope that she doesn't come upstairs. She's making cakes but doesnt seem worried at all. 

The dream goes somewhere else, it's a road I know iwl, but this time it's like the girl think I don't exist, like she has never met me before. As I am walking down the street I look in the shop and I see her standing there, damn, she's so hot haha, but we don't know each other thing time, I want to go in their but it feels like I am walking with her boyfriend and he tells me not and to keep on walking but I refuse and go to walk home to get some money.

I remember being with my girlfriends brother, we walked into this no existing run, it looked all metal and weird but I didn't really pay attention to it! I was on a game what felt like to be called call of duty black ops 3, but it wasn't it wasn't later out the same. I'm on it, but I wasn't holding on a pad on the dream? And it didn't even look like it was on a screen! I play on it, select the game mode but the guns seem the same and her brother goes "that's right josh" then I woke up.

I remember being in a dream with my brother and there was another hot girl, damn feels like pornhuh tonight haha, all is going well, but something bad happenied in the dream eaelier on which I don't remember so I'm casually sitting in her bed room with her, he keeps messaging her on Skype, flirting with her and so I kinda get jealous, I'm always the jealous one haha! I felt angry like I wanted to kill him lol, it feels as if she has feelings for me the way she responds to him. Time seems very fast in the dream world though, he sent a message and then next thing it said he had been offline for 42 minutes.

Awake:7.57

Vividness: (scale of 1-15, 10 is waking life vividness)10

Awareness: (1-10; or lucid)

Length: (how long it felt like! Because that matters)1 hour, then they got shorter

Emotions:

Dream Signs:dream world

Tags (optional)





> I will echo fogelbise here: I'm sure it will be soon! Keeping your mind on the subject of dreaming and lucid dreaming, focusing on your recall like you are, will surely result in a LD soon. Anticipate it, but as fogelbise says, stay calm and not anxious or stressed. Having relaxed, confident focus yields the best results. You've already proven that you can boost dream vividness, that's basically most of the battle right there. Just keep doing what you're doing, and make it a concrete goal to be lucid in a dream. It helps to have a single thing you'd really like to do in a lucid dream always on your mind. I find that I get lucid a LOT more when I have concrete dream goals. Just "getting lucid" is not a strong enough or specific enough goal for me.



I think for now, it's doing reality checks and stablizeation. I'm thinking about lucid dreaming alot now and just waiting for mt awareness to kick in.

I'm not stressed about it, I'm casually just being patient but also working very hard to get it soon.

Something weird happened after SSILD, mind was wandering, after a couple of minutes I was in a dream, but I woke up being confused, it felt like a dream but at the same time it felt like it wasn't.

I was questioning myself was it a dream or not.

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats on the good results again! I read signs that you were questioning things, which is great and indicates your are still heading in the right direction.





> Something weird happened after SSILD, mind was wandering, after a couple of minutes I was in a dream, but I woke up being confused, it felt like a dream but at the same time it felt like it wasn't.
> 
> I was questioning myself was it a dream or not.



See my PM response and let me know in this thread if you have any questions. Also feel free to expand on what you mean in the quote above (what the dream in question felt like or consisted of, etc).

----------


## Habba

Date: 13.4.16

Total sleep:8

Daytime Techniques: reality checks

Lucid Techniques:SSILD

Recall Techniques: mantras and stay still upon awakening 

Fell Asleep:1

Dream Title:

Dream:I was in town with a friend of mine called Neil,he has just bought a dog and it was the cutest thing ever! He wanted to go to Mexico but I said no because I'm terrified of planes.  I was questioning whether I should of not, I was eager to! But apart of me wouldn't let me! So, he tells me to follow him, and we end up in a street we know iwl and we are at the bus stop and waiting for the number 76 bus, but the weird thing is that the 76 doesn't stop at that bus stop! There where 2 girls there that where absolute stunning, Neil started chatting to them and I went kinda shy so he introduced me to them and one of them said "he's shy" then suddenly mt attitude changes and I become so cocky. One of them States that she went to my primary school. We see the bus, and I'm thinking is he going to pay for me or what? So I tell him that I'm going to walk home, even though it's going to take me ages.

The dream changed,  I walking the opposite way from home and find this bar, it's got my old friends in and they own it! The main character was called Steven and was dressed rather odd. We went inside having a little chat, I felt abit awkward but I never knew why, I was suppose to go to Mexico but didn't. He then grabbed me and pulled and sat me down and changed my name title to green as if I was apart of a website and I was being promoted. I wake up trying to remember my dreams not knowing it was a FA and when I remember my dreams I go straight back into the dream, things have changed, there is someone there that seems violent, he tries to kill me but I'm all honestly it was like I was in a game, I could see his health bar and we had colour guns so it was no doubt a game! Then I woke up.

Awake:

Vividness: (scale of 1-15, 10 is waking life vividness)

Awareness: (1-10; or lucid)

Length: (how long it felt like! Because that matters)
Felt like 2 hours 

Emotions:

Dream Signs: the whole dream world

Tags (optional):

----------


## Habba

I remember talking to my friends and wondering how to have a Fa, they where wondering the same. There are a man that tried to make me meditate in a dream, I don't know why he just did. This man also seemed to be a killer as it felt like I was in a dream. He was trying to be someone else I knew but he wasn't and I find out for myself kn the end.


Hell kicked off as Jack came into Hannah's room trying to be a big man, so he later a finger in me and so I screamed in his face, thays what happened when you don't have respest for family family members. I also remember being on a football field and a and an old friend was there from school and my actually real care worker IWL. I didn't want him to see him but I think he might off,  where just casually started kicking the  all around the field doing weird tricks. My phone dissapeared as we where playing so it was like I needed to find my phone but I don't want to just get up and leave and start finding it as it might be a bit rude. We stopped playing and sat down so I went to find my phone then but it wasn't to be seen, I kept looking and I pick up the grass then there it was just laying there.

I remember watching some guy get chased by something while on a skateboard and thought hell yeah that's awesome! I try it, I'm outside, I'm looking for my skateboard, it pops upto me and I go, it seems like a video game and it's hard to turn the wheels, I figured that I was driving it the wrong way and had re-adjust the comtrols haha so it was easier. As I'm riding along the streets, I see a beautiful car, a very shiny read car, it looked so amazing I got off the skateboard and wanted to have it for myself so as I go to get it, it suddenly dissapears.

There where something to do with wrestlers and one girl wrestler, I don't know what they where doing and I don't know why, but they started doing some long speech about there carrer, they looked sad, they came out and said that they where all going to fake there death then moment they perform there entrance with all excitement and ripping off all there clothes.

----------


## Habba

I was with some random DCs and one of them was talking about lucid dreaming, about how he couldn't get lucid, one of them said "it takes upto a month" so then I'm shown a little memory, of how a DC has missed being lucid,  I was kinda frustrated in the dream! Then we started to talk about WILD, and watch a DC have a successfull WILD! Too bad I didn't realise I was dreaming! There was a girl that had been missing but didn't know where she had gone, but she left her phone in the house and everytone one was worried. 

I was in the school hallway, it was random, I didn't recognise ot anyway, I notice how one the girls in their try to hit on me, not knowing it was a Dream i totally forgot about my girlfriend, Hannah. My phone kept going off so I had to keep recharging it for some reason. Something weird happened that I cannot quite grasp one once I woke up. The dream turned into like a big screen and she was showing me all the programming language a that I needed to do a specific thing. For android(my phone) it looked like HNDROID.

I was in a class room with a man that wasn't even teaching, just sitting there, you get the one of two students that think there funny because I went outside I went to see how they where and one then just acted like a complete idiot so I went back inside, argumenta arise and so they tend to get a little bit cheeky so the teacher sat them down and completely just knocks them both out haha. I come back in and ask him if I can punch them but I wasn't allowed to. As the dream carries on they come back causing more trouble trying to have a fight with me but that doesn't happen. So they kinda just disappear from the dream for a bit, I felt like I was being tormented but i was glad because they teacher had my side. I was thinking to myself, the teacher is going to get kicked out if he's doing that to students it's bad, but I just realised I don't give a shit have. The teacher then does somehing funny, he goes into the other room and jumps on the teachers back and pulls her skirt down and replays a couple of times. I was getting ready for my family to come to school but I don't know why they where coming, as they got here, my step Mum said "I'll tell them your my son" and I just completely agreed and then my dad walk in I was shocked he didn't say a word and just sat down. It Carries on and turns into a bus, I have no chlothes on accept underwear, and me and Hannah are suppose to be getting off next stop. I thought that Hannah got off the bus with me but completely didn't! As I got off it changed, the enviroment changed, everything changed and I was lost, but then I realised Hannah's was only round the corner, as the bus went it looked like my dad was crying and Hannah sitting there sad. It drove away and as I step into the middle of the road this fast yellow car comes along and I nearly get ran over, I was so terrified!

----------


## DannyCool

> I was with some random DCs and one of them was talking about lucid dreaming, about how he couldn't get lucid, one of them said "it takes upto a month" so then I'm shown a little memory, of how a DC has missed being lucid,  I was kinda frustrated in the dream! Then we started to talk about WILD, and watch a DC have a successfull WILD! Too bad I didn't realise I was dreaming! There was a girl that had been missing but didn't know where she had gone, but she left her phone in the house and everytone one was worried. 
> 
> I was in the school hallway, it was random, I didn't recognise ot anyway, I notice how one the girls in their try to hit on me, not knowing it was a Dream i totally forgot about my girlfriend, Hannah. My phone kept going off so I had to keep recharging it for some reason. Something weird happened that I cannot quite grasp one once I woke up. The dream turned into like a big screen and she was showing me all the programming language a that I needed to do a specific thing. For android(my phone) it looked like HNDROID.
> 
> I was in a class room with a man that wasn't even teaching, just sitting there, you get the one of two students that think there funny because I went outside I went to see how they where and one then just acted like a complete idiot so I went back inside, argumenta arise and so they tend to get a little bit cheeky so the teacher sat them down and completely just knocks them both out haha. I come back in and ask him if I can punch them but I wasn't allowed to. As the dream carries on they come back causing more trouble trying to have a fight with me but that doesn't happen. So they kinda just disappear from the dream for a bit, I felt like I was being tormented but i was glad because they teacher had my side. I was thinking to myself, the teacher is going to get kicked out if he's doing that to students it's bad, but I just realised I don't give a shit have. The teacher then does somehing funny, he goes into the other room and jumps on the teachers back and pulls her skirt down and replays a couple of times. I was getting ready for my family to come to school but I don't know why they where coming, as they got here, my step Mum said "I'll tell them your my son" and I just completely agreed and then my dad walk in I was shocked he didn't say a word and just sat down. It Carries on and turns into a bus, I have no chlothes on accept underwear, and me and Hannah are suppose to be getting off next stop. I thought that Hannah got off the bus with me but completely didn't! As I got off it changed, the enviroment changed, everything changed and I was lost, but then I realised Hannah's was only round the corner, as the bus went it looked like my dad was crying and Hannah sitting there sad. It drove away and as I step into the middle of the road this fast yellow car comes along and I nearly get ran over, I was so terrified!



Oh that is brilliant. You are doing so well. Let's keep at this together till we have the complete hang of it.

----------


## Habba

> Oh that is brilliant. You are doing so well. Let's keep at this together till we have the complete hang of it.



I would of had recalled one or two more dreams if I would of wrote them down. I woke up and my phone was dead so I thought I would mentally tag the important parts. Once I put my phone on charge and went back asleep I woke up and forgot the previous dream. 

Dreams seems to be getting more vivid and intense.

----------


## Habba

Can't remember much for now.

Dream Journal Goal Completed [x].

I recalled 19 dreams within 6 days.

----------


## Habba

I was in a house but it also felt like I was also on some website receiving private messages from a person about world peace. If I remembered correctly "dont aid it". I feel nice and calm and peaceful upon awakening. Although I had the sense that Hannah was there and we got into some sort of an argument. My recall has dropped this last 2 days my recall is less vivid. I was thinking about a reality check. But as I'm writing this down it feels as though I done a reality check and nothing happened.

I'm pisses off... whyyy

----------


## fogelbise

Recall can ebb and flow, even for the best, so fret not!  :smiley:  And you already know that you are capable of good recall and sometimes recall just takes a breather. If you did do an RC in your dream, that is important progress! I think if you had the feeling that you did, you probably did. As with recall, sometimes the best we can do is remember a general feeling from the dream. Many of us have had good recall that we did an RC in a dream and it showed we were awake and went on with the dream as normal, but that also shows us how close we were and edges us nearer to becoming fully lucid. Keep it up  :smiley:

----------


## Habba

I had a rather sexual dream last night, i was trying to get in touch with my sister but all she does it blank me 2/7 so I know the end result but that doesn't stop me sending her a message. I sent her a message, saying that I have a baby and I was waiting for her to reply I wanted her to reply, I kept thinking about if she would read the message. Next thing I know I'm having sex with some random stranger, I can't see her face or nothing only her bottom half of her body.

I remember being in some house sitting with Hannah and the rest of her family, just caually doing nothing but sitting there. There where about 2 tablets and my phone. I was thinking she doesn't have a phone IWL and she looked sad, I felt awful, I was on my phone just browsing until one of her family members comes over and asks for a go. His name his sam and I give him a go, next minute you just start to see the phone menlting on the table, it's impossible to many! How has that even mebtled? I crumbled up and didn't know what to do because I couldn't post on DV anymore but I got on with it,I told Hannah to look at my phone because all you can see is that it turned into a gaint egg! Sam comes back over and puts his hand in the egg and pulls out a leg of chicken and I was can i eat it and he says no.

I haven't really put any thought into what I want to do while I'm lucid.

Lucid dream Goals.
--Focus on stabilizing the dream.
--Walking around immersing all my senses into the dream world.

----------


## fogelbise

It's nice to see your recall improving!





> I haven't really put any thought into what I want to do while I'm lucid.
> 
> Lucid dream Goals.
> --Focus on stabilizing the dream.
> --Walking around immersing all my senses into the dream world.



I would suggest to think of something fun or exciting to add to your goals there. The 2nd one can be rather exciting, but I am not sure how tangible that one will be to your mind. You might want to add something specific like flying or floating, or anything that gets you excited about lucid dreaming and if you imagine doing them while awake it can make your RC's and day work have more impact.

----------


## Habba

> It's nice to see your recall improving!
> 
> I would suggest to think of something fun or exciting to add to your goals there. The 2nd one can be rather exciting, but I am not sure how tangible that one will be to your mind. You might want to add something specific like flying or floating, or anything that gets you excited about lucid dreaming and if you imagine doing them while awake it can make your RC's and day work have more impact.



Hey! Lucid Dreaming in general makes me over all excited, I maybe do what you have said once a day, flying and telekinesis. I will start to do this several times a day.

----------


## FryingMan

> It's nice to see your recall improving!
> 
> I would suggest to think of something fun or exciting to add to your goals there. The 2nd one can be rather exciting, but I am not sure how tangible that one will be to your mind. You might want to *add something specific like flying or floating*, or anything that gets you excited about lucid dreaming and if you imagine doing them while awake it can make your RC's and day work have more impact.



I agree 100% with this.   I had the (abstract) goal for a long time of "narrating the dream" (sort of doing a running DJ entry for the dream while experiencing it), but it took a looooooooong time for this to finally happen.    I find the more concrete and immediate my goals are (for example, performing a task from the Task Of The Month club), the sooner and easier I achieve lucidity.   I also have a running goal of immersing my senses in the dream experience, but I find that is too vague to trigger lucidity reliably.

At the same time, it is very useful to practice/rehearse while awake your "I just got lucid!" moment.   The more you do this, the easier it is to perform.   I like to form an acronym for the things I want to do/remember when I get lucid.   My phrase is "B.E. S.T.R.O.N.G.".   Things like "breathe, enjoy, stabilize/slow down, remember [waking body in bed], narrate, goals."    In my experience that is a few too many but I've stuck with it so far and it's easy for me to remember in a dream because I've rehearsed it so many times.

I think that lucid ritual is where you should put your reminder to immerse your senses into the dream world, but also maintain some changing/evolving/exciting concrete goals (like: flying, going to space, visiting a fantasy world, teleporting, etc.)

----------


## Habba

Okay, normally I say that I'm with Hannah because she's my girlfriend but this is a different story, and I was with a friend and and I was with another girl. I can't really describe where I was it kept changing, sometimes a house sometimes a bout. I'm with this, I notice that I have been with her before by the way I feel. I actually like her for some odd reason. There was a man, not sure what he looked like, but he threatened to bomb surrey! I was so made up with the idea I loved it! We are talking about where he placed the bomb, he said he placed it by a couple of Windows and approximately 9 people would die, I thought there was going to be alot more but I was happy with 9. So I was just waiting for it to go off, then I suddenly see this image that it went off.... it felt good. I asked a very awkward question to the Man, "are they dead"? The dream shifted again, back to relationships, I dont know what the girl looked like but she was trying to tease me about someone else, but I wasn't really bothered. We was talking about breaking up and what would happen if we did, I had a image in my head that I said she could keep my clothes but when we break up I take them right back off her.

----------


## Habba

Fragment - I was trying to figure out what was around with the man because he wouldn't tell me.

I was having a conversation on how I was going to get possessed, one of the dcs came up with an idea and next minute I started to change. I started to act differently, I want downstairs to see everyone and I thought I would act normal, but I was having too much fun! They knew what was wrong with me.

Woke up after 4 hours then set it to go off every hour. Had quite a few dreams but they felt foggy.

----------


## fogelbise

Just make sure the alarms aren't affecting your quality of sleep. If so, switch to the water method. The water method seems to wake me at the end of REM, but I guess that depends on how bad you have to pee! Are you still trying SSILD, even if only on the weekends?

----------


## Habba

> Just make sure the alarms aren't affecting your quality of sleep. If so, switch to the water method. The water method seems to wake me at the end of REM, but I guess that depends on how bad you have to pee! Are you still trying SSILD, even if only on the weekends?



I don't mind using alarms, I get atleast 8-12 hours of sleep per night. I do SSILD now and then, but since I've been waking up 3/4 times a night so I could practice SSILD during my wakings.

----------


## Habba

Hannah was disguised as Kim 
Kardashian, damn, she looked so hot. It was weird, we was in a weird scenario. I didnt exactly know what happened but Brock lesner was there from ufc/wresling.  Anywho, hannahs mum was there, it was her birthday and shraon and Jack appares too, hannahs brother and auntie. She was smoking a ciggarette and Hannah have her device to monitor her levels while she smoked it. She put it on her foot while her sick was on, I asked why not take your sock off? I don't remember the reply. She puts margies presents on the bag and the thing that stands most in the cake haha. I'm walking upstairs and Margie is going to the bedroom, I say happy birthday and give her the stuff, I expected a hug but then I got that awkward feeling and we went down stairs and as an looked in the bag she said "another scotch".

----------


## Habba

Recall is most important to me now! I'm feeling really agitated. Things im working on.

*At random times I recall what I've done today.*
*Saying mantras through out the day and setting the intention that I will remember my dreams.
Waking up and staying still and asking myself what I've dreamt.
Doing multple WBTBS to try and recall more dreams.*

----------


## fogelbise

> Recall is most important to me now! I'm feeling really agitated. Things im working on.
> 
> *At random times I recall what I've done today.*
> *Saying mantras through out the day and setting the intention that I will remember my dreams.
> Waking up and staying still and asking myself what I've dreamt.
> Doing multple WBTBS to try and recall more dreams.*



If you mean that you are agitated about not achieving as much recall as you would like, try not to worry about it as that won't help and may slow your progress. The things that you are doing are great and will produce results more and more over time, with periods of lower recall periodically being normal. Most people hardly remember dreaming anything, so you are already ahead of the curve of the general populous! Keep up the good work  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Yes, fogelbise is giving great advice as always: avoid stress and "dreaming performance anxiety," these can lead to worse results.     Think instead how grateful you are for your dreams and how much you love recalling them.   And yes give it time.   The most important thing is that you are consistent over time.   Reach for those dream memories every single time you find yourself awake.  Give yourself sufficient time to lie quietly, reaching for and reviewing the dream memories before you start thinking about your working day.   In fact, reserve your in-bed thoughts to reviewing your dreams entirely.

Over time, your recall will grow and grow.   Especially if you practice paying attention to and reflecting upon and recalling your experiences consistently day and night.

You're doing great!  Be patient and use your enthusiasm to maintain and grow your practice.    Recall naturally fluctuates, but it will always come back to high levels, too!

----------


## Habba

Mr McMahon has died and everhone has took it as a shock. Some where expecting someone else to die but it was the last one out the room. Everyone was fighting for there life but I was difficult some where petrayijg others, someone was trying to keep each on the room but failed, there was a time limit and everhone nearly got out, one of our members was still in here so I had to hurry and go and get him. I run down the stairs trying to beat the clock, eating to get him through the door way, I get him and we run all the way upstairs! Finally, we made it and me McMahon id dead. The atmosphere changed, my step mom was there and we was in this empty room, his cds from from the room where getting took off the wall, they was considering on turning the place into a morgue for a memory of him. The dream carries on, and there is this friend in real life who I am no longer friends with and he no longer lives in my location, he told me to come by the ballards, I was thinking that's why weird then I seen someon other guy who wanted to see me, I walk past him with him noticing me.

It's kinda blury this last Piece. I was with a bunch of people in the first dream and we want into the city centre, they wanted McDonald and I didn't so we went to another shop, as we arrived at the shop everyone left again and went to macdonald, I here a knock thinking who the hell it could be, I went out the back way and seen two of mg mates and it turned into a fight.

I went shopping with the family and I realised that I had left it and didn't pack it, so ny step mom takes me and it's in a bag but nearly all of it is nearly out of date so we I expect to get to drop us off where   she last found us but no that's not the case, I was took somewhere where I didn't really want to be. I remember there being this boy, and while Hannah a her friend where doing this a black man took him out somewhere, it was some sort of motobike and was messing around. Soon later that boy died, I didn't know how but he did. We notice how Hannah's friend is terrorising someone on the phone, she dissapears so we plan to get it, we find her again and she's doing it to something else so Hannah using her telekninegic powers and throws her across the room.

----------


## Habba

Right, okay Hannah (my girlfriend is my biggest dream sign) I see her in almost every dream. The problem is is though I see her all day everyday? How can i turn her into my reality check? If that makes sense

----------


## fogelbise

> ...Think instead how grateful you are for your dreams and how much you love recalling them.   And yes give it time.   The most important thing is that you are consistent over time.   Reach for those dream memories every single time you find yourself awake.  Give yourself sufficient time to lie quietly, reaching for and reviewing the dream memories before you start thinking about your working day.   In fact, reserve your in-bed thoughts to reviewing your dreams entirely.
> 
> Over time, your recall will grow and grow.   Especially if you practice paying attention to and reflecting upon and recalling your experiences consistently day and night.
> 
> You're doing great!  Be patient and use your enthusiasm to maintain and grow your practice.    Recall naturally fluctuates, but it will always come back to high levels, too!



FryingMan has some of the best recall I've seen! Make sure to understand each point above and that 1st one quoted is invaluable! If you have any questions, let us know.





> Right, okay Hannah (my girlfriend is my biggest dream sign) I see her in almost every dream. The problem is is though I see her all day everyday? How can i turn her into my reality check? If that makes sense



First of all, nice recall and nice job questioning a couple of things happening in the dream!!  ::D:   On your question, I would say to look for dream signs any time you see her or ask yourself "am I dreaming right the **** now??"
When you see her IWL (in waking life) look around and ask yourself if you are dreaming. Look for anything out of the ordinary and maybe even ask how you got there and where you were 5 minutes or so before (See Sageous' RRC for more info/ideas). If you can, also periodically add imagining how exciting it would be if you were dreaming right now and imagining what you would do in that dream. Follow it up with RC's as well. Basically, your girlfriend can be a trigger to question if you are dreaming.

----------


## Habba

> FryingMan has some of the best recall I've seen! Make sure to understand each point above and that 1st one quoted is invaluable! If you have any questions, let us know.
> 
> First of all, nice recall and nice job questioning a couple of things happening in the dream!!   On your question, I would say to look for dream signs any time you see her or ask yourself "am I dreaming right the **** now??"
> When you see her IWL (in waking life) look around and ask yourself if you are dreaming. Look for anything out of the ordinary and maybe even ask how you got there and where you were 5 minutes or so before (See Sageous' RRC for more info/ideas). If you can, also periodically add imagining how exciting it would be if you were dreaming right now and imagining what you would do in that dream. Follow it up with RC's as well. Basically, your girlfriend can be a trigger to question if you are dreaming.



Glad to see my recall getting back up there! Started doing RRC from yesterday, apart of this is more than just a RC though, also helps with improving memory and dream recall in general!

----------


## Habba

I know I had a minimun of 3 three dreams last night I only remembered one of them. That's fine! Atleast I remembered one.

I was in my old house with some fat guy, we was in the kitchen and little did I know that he was coming onto me haha. He was acting like he was horny but nothing really actually ever happened. Next thing we know he has an asmha attack and we're outside. He's got a oxygen mask on and he rips it off so we go back inside, there is something wrong, we have a feeling someone is in the house, I'm actually terrified I thought someone was going to jump out. As I'm looking outside there is a man walking but when I go to tell the fat guy there I no one there, then I wake up. I like this dream.

----------


## Habba

I was with a bunch of mates, in some weird not normal places it seemed to what be that I had a girlfrind but at th same time I didn't at all. I neeed cotton for my ecig and I couldn't find any so I was asking everywhere but no one had any, I was thinking of other materials to use but that would break it or more likely make it blow up if I press the fire button. So it's raining and I can't get any cotton and I'm standing under the bustop, Hannah was here and gradually just dissapeared and made me think why did she leave where has she gone, that's how I felt upon waking up. There is a person at the bus stop I don't know and I ask him for cotton, he checks his coats and nothing, he hasn't got the right material for me. He's gone now. I stick in mt headphone s and some necklase it began to get in a happy mood but that all changed I see my bestfriend with an old friend of mine and they just looked and me and didn't say a say a word. There was a question being asked and I can't remember what it was there was an answer on the lines like "no it was mild". I felt like that necklase was strangling me by now, it was convering my face so I take it off and I wake up.

I love being able to wake up and recall atleast one dream. Non Lucids are great!

----------


## Habba

No recall last night.

----------


## Patience108

> No recall last night.



No recall recalled at this moment but plenty to come soon Habbapatience  ::D:

----------


## Habba

I tried to DEILD 3 or 4 times last night, didn't go as I planned but after I had this dream in about to post I woke up and kept my eyes closed and body still. (Getting use to waking up like this first before I actually reneter).

I remember being in a room with strangers and pornhuh was on the screen and I started rambling on, the dream shifted and I'm In in some room, I'm talking to gab and she is telling me about her astral projection experiences then she dissapeared then another person told me about theirs and it changed once again and we was talking about call ot duty and the guns then suddenly as I look behind mr all of scopes and silencers and pinned onto something and I was thinking why no one has robbed any of them yet because I was thinking a out taking them myself, then book, wake up.

----------


## fogelbise

> I tried to DEILD 3 or 4 times last night, didn't go as I planned but after I had this dream in about to post I woke up and kept my eyes closed and body still. (Getting use to waking up like this first before I actually reneter).



Getting used to waking up like that is a great practice for multiple purposes. You can go for a DEILD, but you can also use MILD while your mind is still in that dreamy state where it is more effective  (I also do this sometimes with HH's when falling to sleep). It is also great for dream recall, and probably several other things like creative thinking/problem solving.

----------


## Habba

I was in a chlothes shop with a random girl, she was quite pretty, she was looking around the around the shop but it felt abit dead. There was a man who was acting kinds sucspucious, my stuff where on the wall and I was anxiously wanting to buy but things seemed out. The main dissapeared, it was like I was trapped in the shop. To me, felt like he was the devil himself. So I buy random things to try and get my way out of here, I don't know why. It doesnt work though, I was trapped! I bought a big crate of coca cola.

The scene changed and so did the shop, it was a normal looking shop now, no man in there though, it was still empty. The girl was looking around the shop for jeans, I spot jeans that look like they're for females but then she finds them and I was wrong she instantly goes to where they are.

I seen through out the end of this dream that there was a man who said he could teach me how to lucid dream by closing my eyes.

----------


## Habba

Fell back asleep

It was like we was playing a guide of hide and seek in the streets and the army where coming after us, I was thinking that I have had a dream like this because so I knew what the army where for. Me and Hannah are the main characters, and some old friends from school. We was trying to get some place before we got caught so me and Jack ran leaving Hannah behind trusting her to hurry up with us. I see my brother he looks younger and different and we say nothing because we don't like eachother in waking life. His friend was after 40p and I thought I had it so I went into my pocket and found a coin, but it wasn't 40p, it was spme Brown small coin. Nothing physical related to it though. So my old friend gave him the money. I notice how we are on a field and I remember from the dream I had ages ago that there was a man that came to attack me so then you just see my friend on the floor , I try to get him off me, he is like a statue, literally felt like a statue, couldn't move him but eventually he aimed his attention onto me and wresled me to the floor, I punch him and that's all I remember for that part. As we kept walking I remembered that last time we played we had a hiding spot, it was in a bush, but we nearly for caught, sadly I couldn't remember where it was. I'm in a house with a brand new ecig pen yay, Hannah is sitting next to me, where both quiet, I'm upset and I don't know why, she went outside with the rest of them while they where having a cigarette and came back in, this time she was pregnant she looked like she was about to burst and knew that she didn't have long to go. A magazine opened and we could of won money. But the others have already claimed it and one is to be claimed on the year mark.

----------


## fogelbise

You were trapped in dreams in those last two posts, plus pregnancy and money winning possibilities all interesting. Do you often feel trapped in your dreams? That could be a good dream sign for triggering lucidity.

----------


## Habba

> You were trapped in dreams in those last two posts, plus pregnancy and money winning possibilities all interesting. Do you often feel trapped in your dreams? That could be a good dream sign for triggering lucidity.



Since doing my dream journal there are times ever I feel like I'm trapped and can't get away, for example when I first started - I felt trapped because I couldn't run in my dream.

----------


## Habba

I'm with a group of lads and where doing all sorts ot challanges, next thing I know I get something thrown at me and I don't know what so we all decide to put our boxing gloves on and let the girls take care of us. the boxing gloves are the comfiest gloves I've ever worn in my entire lad, they felt so nice and where designed really well. the girls seemed to like the gloves which is what made them be attractive to me! although it didn't last very long because we went back out side again. I remember being with some guy and we was on some home made slay and we came upto some bill and we went flying down so fast it looked amazing! going down so fast we fell off on the ground, we knock dead bodies and find zombies just laying there on the floor. we where trapped, I jumped over and the fat guy needed a hand but I didn't get him. the fat guy game into the field as a zombie, I start teasing him since he's a slow zombie, I start running away from him, running around him, close to him! i notice how someone tried to throw something at me this time, i unaware ot what it was, but it was some sort of stone and one of the lads asked what colour it was and I said jet back, then we knew who where throwing them, these 2 lads so a get back on our amazing gloves and head Inside to the girls.

it was different this type of dream, there was 2 other girls and I fell in love with one. something bad happened but I'm not sure what but we went to my dads house in waking life ( I don't see him anymore) and it looked different the staircase an all. I had a dream about lucid dreaming once again, I was in some room, I seen a playlist and I scrolled through the playlist and seen WILD so I clicked  and listened to it and then I took the head phones back off, as I have lots of trouble with WILD. Now, I am talking to a man and he says "if you dont work hard for something then you don't really want it" this is my favuroute thing about the dream, even though it's a short sentence it felt powerful. So since we did something wrong I go down to apologize to my dad for our behaviour, he is alot different in my dream, he's more gentle, more understanding, and I told him what he had done, he was not happy about it but then he whispered to me "I've done bad things too" and this made me feel a whole lot better. as I mentioned I don't see my dad in waking life, I seen presents on the side thinking they must be for me, but I didn't really pay attention to it. me and the gang are back out and we hunted a snake and killed it, because we turned into wolves!

Little snippet - gab for disconnected from the chat and couldn't get back on it. Also I like some girl I know in waking life and we was arguing over text.

----------


## fogelbise

Nice recall!  :smiley:   I also like that line "if you dont work hard for something then you don't really want it"! You are getting some good advice in your dreams and perhaps even some bonding ideas with your father.

By the way, thank you Habba for helping and providing links in other workbooks, that is always appreciated!  :smiley:  





> Since doing my dream journal there are times ever I feel like I'm trapped and can't get away, for example when I first started - I felt trapped because I couldn't run in my dream.



This could be a great dream sign to work on with MILD during the night as you are falling asleep or after WBTB. The way I have used similar scenarios is to recall the dream in as vivid detail as possible as you are lying there and use imagination to fill in any gaps in the details. Imagine your most common "trapped" dream circumstance, feel any emotions that go along with it, and then imagine realizing that this always happens in dreams, this is all a dream and then taking control of the circumstance with confidence, knowing nothing can trap you while lucid, if you don't want to be trapped!  :smiley:  This really works quite well with MILD and although MILD is more powerful when you are in a semi-dreamy state, you might also want to set up the details of your session during the day before doing it.

----------


## Habba

> Nice recall!   I also like that line "if you dont work hard for something then you don't really want it"! You are getting some good advice in your dreams and perhaps even some bonding ideas with your father.
> 
> By the way, thank you Habba for helping and providing links in other workbooks, that is always appreciated!  
> 
> This could be a great dream sign to work on with MILD during the night as you are falling asleep or after WBTB. The way I have used similar scenarios is to recall the dream in as vivid detail as possible as you are lying there and use imagination to fill in any gaps in the details. Imagine your most common "trapped" dream circumstance, feel any emotions that go along with it, and then imagine realizing that this always happens in dreams, this is all a dream and then taking control of the circumstance with confidence, knowing nothing can trap you while lucid, if you don't want to be trapped!  This really works quite well with MILD and although MILD is more powerful when you are in a semi-dreamy state, you might also want to set up the details of your session during the day before doing it.



Thanks man! I woke up roughly around 7 hours since my alarm didn't go off after 4.5 hours of sleep and recalled a very long dream. went back to sleep and knew I was going to have another dream and I did! I feel that knowing that you're going to have a dream is very important about it and being excited about it is what makes the moment special. My recall is usually better when my sleep is coming to an end. I don't really recall any dreams during the first half of the night. Maybe this is something I could work on.

----------


## Habba

I was with this detecive looking like girl. she is awesome and gorgeous and she assigns me to go and work with her. I take it because she is fit as fuck aswell haha. so, I'm at my secondary school, which looks different and there is a friend who wants to 'catch' me, not sure why, but I feel like he wants to catch me, too kill me. there are times in the dream where he couldn't catch me, I remember how I managed to disguise myself in a car while he walked past a road which I know in waking life. I don't remember too much about this women, but i do sure know that she spends a lot of time in bed. she set me alot of challenges and was a fast typer, she likes to joke about how and then. I was on a road and I seen these kids, I am walking past them and they go "what" I ingore them and walk over the road to avoid trouble even though I wanted to kick someones face in. I remember how the girl was telling me too hurry up and, so I did and I find myself with an old friend working with him and trying to figure out when he is leaving, I look to the side to find the girl and she's joking again laying on the bed acting like she's asleep. I go in and she immediately gets up and smiles. I notice how there are php an mysql tags on the window.

I went back to sleep and carried on with this dream, kind of like a detective. I don't remember a great deal off it. I recognised who the murderer was, alongside with the help from my sister. me my sister and her boyfriend where at dinner, just the three off us, I got her some wine, I was talking about how the wine is fitting in the glass, very weird haha. we got talking about the pictures, pictures where shown, tears where shreaded, both of them where crying, my sisyer clearly didn't want to hear anymore but at then end ot his dream she finally revealed the truth. she said it, "you killed your parents" he had no memory of doing so my dream took me back to when he was a kid and showed me that he was holding a knife.

I'm up glad my dreams feel long and vivid!  ::D:  I feel happy waking up of a morning and remembering a dreams.

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks man! I woke up roughly around 7 hours since my alarm didn't go off after 4.5 hours of sleep and recalled a very long dream. went back to sleep and knew I was going to have another dream and I did! I feel that knowing that you're going to have a dream is very important about it and being excited about it is what makes the moment special. My recall is usually better when my sleep is coming to an end. I don't really recall any dreams during the first half of the night. Maybe this is something I could work on.



Yes, there seem to be quite a few people who don't even believe that they dream every night, so knowing that you will and being excited about it most certainly has an effect. Yes, recall earlier in the night tends to take more practice, but it is definitely doable. Many of us find some odd, interesting dreams early in the night and FryingMan's recall tips are great for working on this, especially working on catching each awakening. The earlier ones you may just want to make a mental note of what you were dreaming and then doze back off. I will often use memory tools to mentally list off basic details of each scene/transition without getting up to record details. Let me know if you have any questions about the memory tools. You may have your own way to remember lists of things for tests, as an example.





> I'm up glad my dreams feel long and vivid!  I feel happy waking up of a morning and remembering a dreams.



Nice! That is the right attitude! You were a detective last night working with a sexy partnerwhat is not to like about that!  :smiley:

----------


## Habba

I was talking to Ryan on the phone and he asks about the contact sim he gave me, he asked if I had it, I said no and lied. I had the feeling he was being odd and suspicious so I asked him a question. I asked "what are you doing" he started to stutter and I knew instanty what he was trying to achieve. I realise that the dream is shaking and know that I'm coming out of a dream. I wake up.

I'm with Hannah and her brother just casually relaxing in her room, Jack goes out and somewhat comes back in the room and I get the expression that he wants a blowjob without letting Hannah know what he's doing. He's only 12 haha.

I stayed at Hannah's last night, it's always when I stay in hers I remember a dream from my first REM period and I don't know why. I would have recorded 3 dreams last night  but as I was recalling the dream Hannah came off and spooned me and I literally fell back asleep while recalling the dream.

I remember a couple of weeks back I woke up with a dream out of my first REM period and I recalled it and figured instead of writing it all down, I will use tags.. so as I'm laying there I think I'm writing the tags in my DJ and fall back asleep. I woke up checked my diary and they weren't there, I mentally tagged them instead haha

Also, finding SSILD rather easy, I can only do SSILD when I micro  WBTB though.

----------


## fogelbise

> I realise that the dream is shaking and know that I'm coming out of a dream. I wake up.



This sounds like you were very close to becoming lucid at the end of the dream. What do you think?





> I remember a couple of weeks back I woke up with a dream out of my first REM period and I recalled it and figured instead of writing it all down, I will use tags.. so as I'm laying there I think I'm writing the tags in my DJ and fall back asleep. I woke up checked my diary and they weren't there, I mentally tagged them instead haha



That sounds like an FA. I have had a number of FA's where I wrote in my DJ only to find that it isn't there in the morning.





> Also, finding SSILD rather easy, I can only do SSILD when I micro  WBTB though.



Great! However you can get it in. If you get through most or all of the cycles, then even better!

----------


## Habba

I remember how I'm with some wrestlers and we are wreslin for something, i dont know what, I'm not sure if it's a thing, it feels like more of something that's an action. With that being said the dream was coming together very slowly. I mean the dream was there but it wasn't. Things didn't make sense. 

Ben was at the front door seeing if I wanted to come out I said yes but he suddenly just vanished out of no where, it left me wondering where he had went but my other friend luke turned up asking if I wanted to come out for a bit and wondering where Ben was also. I end up on a field with luke with a pile of clothes and they are my clothes, I put them in a box for some odd reason and next thing when I go to get them out they vanished. I kept looking, the field went pitch black so we had to use our tourches, in the end in it turned into a ghost investigation dream we had this tool where someone shines something, I remember it was called GAP and the lights go crazy that means that the spirit or the ghost wants to speak to them.

Another dream, I am recording the famous guys from ghost adventures, they are in some creepy type building, they have just started there investigation. As it starts zack begins to provoke the spirit and I didn't see anyone getting scratched but I knew that people would get scratched. As he is provoking the spirit he gets an immediate answer, he gets possessed so quick that he didn't even see it coming! This is the end up that dream though. I woke up hoping to write my dreams down but I didn't wake up, it was a FA but I couldn't see where I was, I was just in thought telling myself to remember my dreams and woke up so I wrote this down.

I'm with Hannah again and where on the bus, I don't know where we are going but ohwell, the city seems rather big, different but I like it. I remember how we are just sitting on the floor next minute then then I see a JD sign, I'm trying to figure somethin out but I'm not too sure! It somehing about JD, I wanted to go there but I couldn't find it. We are still sitting there and Hannah goes in "JD" and buys a game called fall out army. It turns out JD wasn't there and she enter a random shop. We are now in the Fall Out Army game. It looks alot like call of duty world of war, HD graphics, old buildings, a knife and enemies. Hannah found it rather easier actually! Just went round killing everyone with her knife with literally no strategy. We come to a shop which looks like PC world or Curries here ln the UK. I was amazed that that they now do PS3 modification and that they can install them for you or you can do them yourself on there computers. We was on the couch waiting for Hannah's mum, we noticed how Hannah's brother Jack was next to us and fell completely asleep. We are now on the bus, Hannah shows the driver our tickets he looks at them and seems a bit weird haha.

Fa was caused by SSILD, fell asleep during the cycles. Surprisingly I done SSILD right after my first REM and it took effect later on in the night after other awakenings.

I like FA's but they are very mind puzzling, the real question is was i really awake or not? Never the less I loved it!

After one of my awakenings though I went back to sleep and I got sucked into a what felt like a dream, it literally felt like a dream.... I woke up a little bit after questioning if it was a dream ot not.....

I'm so use to waking up and recalling my dreams, I'm now doing the same in FAs, it's become a habit, the problem is if I do a RC upon waking up I may forget my dreams.

----------


## fogelbise

> After one of my awakenings though I went back to sleep and I got sucked into a what felt like a dream, it literally felt like a dream.... I woke up a little bit after questioning if it was a dream ot not.....
> 
> I'm so use to waking up and recalling my dreams, I'm now doing the same in FAs, it's become a habit, the problem is if I do a RC upon waking up I may forget my dreams.



Sucked into a dream...that sounds a lot like the early stages of a dream. It seems as if SSILD is good at getting your attention at the transitions into and out of dreams and that could be the reason that you notice more FAs.

Regarding your concerns about doing an RC and then forgetting your dreams, I am guessing that you are referring to moving to do an RC. In that case you can do a motionless RC. Let me know if you have any questions.  :smiley:

----------


## Habba

I was  back the old fashioned times, I'm in a black suit black car, people did not give a damn. Whoever was driving the car was driving it off high stumps of curbs on purpose and knowing me that hate any type of heights. It felt like I was kind of  on a rollocoster , the feeling of butterflies really just doesn't suit me well. As we are on the last jump I see a police car expecting them to do something, but no they just carried on. The dream skipped and I remember driving I Around the old looking streets, it was rather quite and really scruffy. There was some game we was playing im not sure though and later on in the dream it involved the police.

I was back in this dream but this time receiving help, we done something wrong, I don't know what but this women was helping me. 

It's a family party at my father's house, don't really want to go but ohwell, hanah says she's going to go up and have a drink. As we get there we sit right downstairs while dad and rest of eeryone prepare the food. The girls there all look sexy and had a few moments with them of laughter the it went all silent. Jack was there, he made a payment on the Xbox 360 and was on some transaction screen. I wanted money in my bank/PayPal but my bank account is locked IWL at the moment. Once of the girls suggest I download an app I think called fimbo, so I did and I didn't have a clue how to use it. My dad was making a slot of snidey comments, I don't know why but it sounds like him aswell IWL. My old passed away dog was there, I done something which made him want to bite, whenever he got close I had the feeling he was going to bite he kept following me so I took him outside and still the same, but its much worse this time, he has no eyes and can't see a damn thing and he's running away and doesn't know where he is going. He is right by a main road but I'm scared to pick him up incase he tries to bite me. I grow a pair and pick him up half way and drop him because I get scared, he's by the road again, I pick him up again and bring him all the way into the house. Once I get in, I sit down with tears in mt eyes, I felt emotional. The dinner was going and so they left. Hannah's mum came upto her and said that she should of went upstairs for a drink.

My dad was having a party, everyone was turning up, people I didn't know, wreslers/ famous people. He wanted me to go the shop to get some alcohol so I did, I sit actually remeber going to shop, but I remember finding 2 I phoned, I remember I was going To show my brother Neil until I saw a friend and his wife and kids. I started to walk back home with them and when I was talking his daughter was mimicking me and I wanted to say something but I didn't so I left it. We are comin up to my destination but I don't know where I am so I ask my friend he points to wherein needed to go. As I got in everyone was there, there are a few I seen from other dreams but I totally forgot, I was sitting there minding my own business until someone decides to start on me, I'm throwing punches at him and my dad and everyone are telling me to stop. The lad dissapears so I get a chair to sit at the table with family and everyone but when.I got to sit down it just collapsed and I'm wondering why! The lad comes over again and starys so I start throwing punches at him again, everyone tells me to stop once more time so I do and go and sit over with the wreslers, I say hi but they blanked me so I sit down.

----------


## Habba

I had a plan to meet some girl in the park for drinks, as I was walking to meet them I would see lots of people who was partying and it confused me. I kept walking a little bit till I came to a small campus site and searched for who I was looking, I decided that I could not find her so I stopped and turned around and as i was about to just walk off someone taps my back and it's her. I suddenly I have alcohol in my hands so I pass her and her friend some, but they said they didn't like beer so didn't didn't really drink it. I think it sounded quite nice, beer and pink lemonade! There was some ginger guy that came upto, I felt uneasy, awkward because I didn't know him at all. They decide that he should come along with us, so he did for a short while. Me and the girls where in some weird place, you would have to go down some slide to get inside to take the drugs, it looked weird, like it was a sweet shop off some sort. As the dream goes further, I notice how that my tounge has dissapeared and I'm panicking, she won't help me at all, I don't know what to do, so I'm ringing home for help.

I didn't write this down as soon as I woke up, when I woke up from this dream I used tags so sorry some parts are missing! I felt rather lazy today and didn't want to spend some times writing my whole dream out.

I was in a dormetry, with some guys that I don't know im real life. I was suppose to meeting up with Hannah but I kind of most track of time, I was in a different classroom, I don't remember all of it, but I rmemeber one of the lads trying to scare me, it seemed I thought the class was apart of dream views, I thought it was the intro class because I was thinking I was going to be shouted at for swearing in there haha. I leave the room and messaged Hannah to see where she was, I blanked her by accident and she didn't even come and get me, I flipped out and said "I'm sick of this". I found myself on a main road with lots of shops, just walking and walking, I see some boys on a bike, I pay attention to them but really I should ignore them, I was thinking which way should I go to pass them, I eventually picked a way.

Not much from this dream, spellbee saying something because his cat or dog had shit in the house haha. There was something about being a pub, also the lads from the last dream what In it, the dream took place in the future and was looking at how the boys have grown up.

----------


## Habba

Once again, I was on another paranormal investigation with the crew from the famous tv show ghost adventures. It was like some forest type place. It seemed to have a 10 story block each time going deeper and deeper. When I was inside this place no paranormal activity was being placed but the outside was loud with unexplained noises. On the last bit zack doesn't want to go in because everyone gets scared so I go back outside with him, he tells me to be quiet and shows me the sound of something unexplained loud and clear! I didn't know what to say.

There was a zombie apocalypse, not many humans where alive, there was an ex girlfriend that was just sitting there acting like the zombies won't get her, trying to be all rude and trying to use me.I decide to run and hide from the zombies, she follows me. I'm trying to get away from her, so I come up to this street, I do a right, then I do a left then I end up in this alley way so I just hide beneath the binbags.

I was with old friends and it seemed like college, and we had to sit there doing something form college, we had to write out paragraphs for a subject, for me, it was something called "execute" but In the end it sounded like "exesus". I only to found out that it had something to do with the PlayStation 3. I didn't know what to write so I decided to look it up, I tried to copy but I really couldnt put it into my own words. I leave my friends and go into some building where i could write it up in pc, I was debating with myself whether I should use paper or on the computer, I chose on the computer because it's faster for me and will be much more tidier. I now remember that I'm in the group singing a song about exesus that I have no clue about.

I suddenly went into some little weird world, where I was not wanted, it was weird, there was very small rock, and there was like 5 people hiding behind it. I would sneak behind the rock and try to kill them without being noticed, it worked at times but at times it didn't. Instead from escaping from the world I stayed in the world and talked.

I notice how I see my ex again and this time im walking down a road with her, there is a man behind us which is setting cockroaches to fire, he does it once and we just hear it squeeling and going crunch on the floor, I looked behind me and he has got lots of them in his hand, they are just jumping out his hand one by one. He tries to set them on fire but they theyre to quick for him. They come flying near us then I wake up.

I was with Ben, sitting in his room, casually talking, I ask him why his other t.v. is no longer working, I don't get a reply. I want to order something to eat from pizza lane but I struggle to ask him for some reason. I didn't know whether his dad would let me. We are out in some place, a place full of technology, I didn't know what to do there I was with Ben, and we seen his dad, we got talking and he asked about my flat, I told him my current situation he didn't seem to get it so I had to explain further until he fully understood. Me and Ben prank call the man who was previously fixing a very old computer then put it down, the man looked fed up with his job. I end up back at Ben's and it looks like I can't order from pizza lane because his family has already made me something to eat. I'm with Hannah now on the streets just casually walking and i see a very old friend who I really despise, he looks at me, I get really iritated so I go over and asks what he wants, he doesn't reply so I start a fight and start kicking his ass, I walk away and i see another old friend, we didn't really get in iwl but he seems nice in the dream. We just get talking about how many fights I had with the Same person In high school, it was 7. He mentions how I told him get to outside the art classroom so I could kick his ass, but I remember it differently and tell him it was different but In the end I just go along with it. I see the other guy again asking for a fight, he is only doing that because he is with his friends now, acting all big. I start to go toward him but I know His friend will jump in so I back away. Hannah starts to laugh and like callum and i get jealous so I tell her to fuckoff and that I hate her, then she cried and dissapears, i heat lots of ambulances and i knew it was her ringing them, I knew it was pointless her ringing them. Me and callum walk past the ambulance and head straight to his, we are outside, and he says thats my bike that's just sitting there, it looked my bike but had been upgraded. Ben's sister open the door, and asks if I have been crying, I come up with an excuse and she tells me to bring the bike inside. I do and as i got upstairs a white shitzue comes and chases me and bites me, I come back down and show callum, he tells me how it's down and he makes the clock have arrows with smoke, it was weird. A taxi entered the close, I knew it was Hannah so callum went and helped her, I got jealous again so Ben took me to his room, I had no socks in so I hid my feet because I don't like them. I hear a knock im the door and its Hannah, I let her in and Ben's sister tells me that she's moving away and i start crying, she tells me that she has 15 minutes till she leaves. I try to force a another tear but it never worked and i woke up.

My best night so far for recall!

----------


## DannyCool

:smiley:  I have noticed that Hannah is in your dreams a lot. Could you work this as a dream sign. Remember always to RC and check to see it is a dream when you see her. OK!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Some nice detail there in your recall, keep it up!

----------


## Habba

> Some nice detail there in your recall, keep it up!



My current practices.

- gravity rc/self awareness all day
- normal reality checks
- practices dream control through out the day
- intension setting for dream recall
- ssild on nautral awakenings

----------


## Centroid

> My current practices.
> 
> - gravity rc/self awareness all day
> - normal reality checks
> - practices dream control through out the day
> - intension setting for dream recall
> - ssild on nautral awakenings



Awesome! We're doing almost the same things!  :smiley:  Good luck with that! But your recall is amazing, I'm so jealous... 

Let's race each other for our first lucid dream  :smiley:

----------


## Habba

> Awesome! We're doing almost the same things!  Good luck with that! But your recall is amazing, I'm so jealous... 
> 
> Let's race each other for our first lucid dream



Don't be jealous man! It just takes some time, 2 weeks ago I was only having 1-2 per night, sometimes none. Feel how important your dreams are too you, showing interest in dreams is telling your mind that want to remember them. Make it a habit and first thought of remembering them upon awakenigs.

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome progress on your recall Habba!!  :smiley:   As you climb the steps, it is easier to see the heights of what you can achieve!

----------


## DannyCool

How do you practice dream control during the day?

----------


## Habba

Took a one night break from recording my dreams!

----------


## FryingMan

A recording break is OK (although I would recommend not taking many, especially in the beginning stages), but still reach for recall every time you find yourself awake.

----------


## Habba

> A recording break is OK (although I would recommend not taking many, especially in the beginning stages), but still reach for recall every time you find yourself awake.



That's what I've done, upon awakenigs I've still tried to remember them and not to ignore.

----------


## Habba

> How do you practice dream control during the day?



Dream Lucid, wake up lucid. Treat waking life like it's a lucid dream. Close your eyes,.image your somewhere else, do telekinesis.

----------


## Habba

I remember being asked to something, it felt it was apart of website! There are girls just standing there and I must do something wrong of they hate the site of me haha. I have something that they want, so I offer it for in exchange for sex, I stick it in and I almost cum straight away and I take it out. The feeling is so nice, feels way better in a dream! I dont give what they want, next minute, I see the famous alexas Texas pornstar! Damn she is so freaking  hot and I watch her doing anal sex, man it looked so nice, she looked sexy. She didn't believe me if I said I would give it to her, next thing she's grinding on me, I just want to stick my dick in, it's nice and hard and she has a nice fat ass! She goes to, I didn't even ask her but then she brings her back leggins down she puts that back up straight away! I tell her this time and I stick it in! Damn it feels so nice once again. I try not to cum so quickly, I didn't even feel ir and she took it out and pulled her pants up.

With Hannah again and I'm in some house, looking for something for Hannah, I think it's money. As I had planned to go home at  5 past it was 10 past so I had to hurry up. We are outside and she gets out her purse a d I notice how she has lots of money, very for 20s lots of 10s and lots of 15s notes. The taxi is here and we get in, I knew the taxi driver but couldn't name her face, she's drove me around in the dream world before, I don't know if I have money on my credit card to pay the taxi fair so I get really worries. The taxi driver starts to talk like she an American! It was like we transported because suddenly I knew where we was!

I seem to be in the town center with Jack and Hannah, we comes across this bar where these 2 guys are giving a poor service, they can't even poor a proper drink a the customers are not one but happy. I notice how they don't really care. They see there mother and stop working immediately to go and have a ciggarette with her.

We are inside what's like a plane, it's apparently haunted so we go and check it out with the owner, we spot some weird unexplained things, like colours, but since Hannah has her own type of cameras we want to investigate outself. I didn't think the captain would be give us permission but we caught quite a few strange things. We are what comes to be a man walking last but it's actually not, it was a man walking  towards us that worked there.

It's daytime and it's like we are getting a tour of the place, it feels like where In the highest room possible, to get in, it's quite cramped but inside its huge! Jack notices how there ate chanmpipnship belts and other  word from wwe, and wants to wrestle for them, he asks like a dog, playing so rough and ragging the belt with his teeth. We stop because I get a text off an old dream friend to tell Hannah to a answer some guys text. Hannah wasn't there so I sneak her phone and have a look, it says that we are on some website and are speaking poorly, that's a lie because I've never heard of that website. Hannah is coming up so I try to get off the text messages but I don't know how so I Put it down. I don't want her to see the text messages so I grab her phone once again but she catches me and takes off me.

I notice how we are back into the town center, I have a feeling we will see the person on the text, I see Megan, Hannah friend just walking. I wonder where about we will see them. We are with them, shooting eachother, it's like we are in call of duty but the map changes constantly. While everyone else is shooting I'm still with them but my maps seems to fade and turn into a zombies map.

----------


## fogelbise

^^Great recall again Habba!





> Dream Lucid, wake up lucid. Treat waking life like it's a lucid dream. Close your eyes,.image your somewhere else, do telekinesis.



Exactly! 

I thought this was inspiring for being lucid during the day:





> Quiet your mind, and simply be aware of your state of consciousness. Be aware of the FEELING of LIVING and being AWAKE.

----------


## Habba

> ^^Great recall again Habba!
> 
> Exactly! 
> 
> I thought this was inspiring for being lucid during the day:



Instead of remembering one dream per one rem period, I recalled maybe 2-3

----------


## Habba

There was an arguments with some girl from church on what hh meant, I knew one of the letters standard for hollocaust, I was now with an old friend, he told me but I forgot!

Woke up last night remembering a couple of dreams, after I finally recalled then  I woke up later on.... I must of fell asleep while trhing to remember them.

----------


## Habba

Been slacking with normal reality checks past couple of days, been gaming far too much! kept at the gravity RC though.

----------


## Habba

Keep forgetting to write my dreams down. Always fall back asleep.

I was left on some big long empty grass patch, road next to me, I was wondering where I was and how I could get home, I literally started to panic. I seen some signs but they weren't what I was looking for. I was back with everyone else, it seems that I have done something wrong and people are trying to take me away. I know I haven't done anything wrong so my friends tell them I haven't. I seem what at what looks like a party, everything is normal but the party was on a big field of grass. There wasn't alot of people there but I had mg eye on one girl. Next thing I know I'm with her on the grass, she starts giving me a blowjob, I notice how nice it feels. I get up and we start to have nice sexual inter course.

----------


## Habba

I remember speaking to Hannah's friend on text about lucid dreaming, she wanted to know how to do, I told her to practice over and over again. She said she already knew that, she sent me a bunch of messages with the prices of lucid dreaming masks.

I was on the road with 2 other people, it seemed like a weird course, at first there was a man that was invisibile that would run away when I tired to catch, eventually I got him because when he went invisible I could see his outline. He wasn't human though, more like a gnome. Carrying on with the course, I was trying to find someone called Caroline from the vampire diaries, I came up to a shop, a seen her walk past it as if she though I didn't notice her.

I was invited to a party by Hannah , I didn't really want to go but she made me come anyway, lots of people where there and I didn't feel interested one bit.

I was also at the bank, I knew I had money in my bank but when I looked at mt statement it said I didn't have any money in it.

----------


## Patience108

> there was a man that was invisibile that would run away when I tired to catch, eventually I got him because when he went invisible I could see his outline. He wasn't human though, more like a gnome.



This made me laugh  :Big laugh:  coz I had something similar in a dream recently...where there was this invisible person who kept phasing in and out of different worlds/places and we had to track him/her ...can't remember plot exactly and not as funny as the invisible outline ... ::chuckle::  

Anyway - you got him! :Clap:  ::thumbup::

----------


## Habba

I was in the gym hall, with 2 friends playing a not normal game, you had to kick an ice hockey against the wall and hit it again. My friend was teaching someone else to play and he didn't know what to do, he did not even put any effort into it so we started to get on his back. I notice he starts to pick up the page a little bit more and each time he gets closer to the goal. He eventually hit the target. I acted as a goal keeper, didn't even know they where was one but then was asked if I wanted to be one so I said yes, sure. It was quite scary because the ice hockey was hard, they kept missing me, I was glad! Until one person shows up and had a go, as he hits it, I see the speed off it and move away, although he didn't hit me it felt as though he did.

I'm in this big computer suit with lots of people I know from waking life. I see my old best mate Ben, and there are presents on the table, I thought I would give some to Ellis so I do, trying to look for something useful to give him, I see watches and phones and all other stuff. I begin to mess around and give him random stuff, like a pink children's phone. I go over to his desk and ask if I can have a packet of the sweets in the black and white box, he said yes. We suddenly got into a bit argument so I walked away, I notice how it is liverpool vs Manchester United and I feel this was me vs Ellis, he got his ass whopped all over the place.

I was sitting next to this girl, we was planning on having sex but she took her time, she finally took her clothes off and gave me a condom, I put it on, she Ben over so I could stick it ln her, but she quickly moved to a position that I really hated so I refused to have sex with her. She just sat there then while I was just masturbating.

I met a women, she invited me back to her house because I was lonely and hungry and she agreed, as we head back to hers she sits on the couch and I ask if I could get a drink, she says yes so I do. As I'm getting a drink in the kitchen,I take so long, I don't know why I start to wonder whether she thinks I'm up to something or not, so I start to get paranoid. Eventually I go back in and sit down, I'm hungry and ask her for food but she says she's hardly got any left! I see a friend from waking life in the house now, her name ia Emma, we are in the kitchen making drinks and seeing what's left off the salad and jacket patato. She mentions something and says something along the lines on lucid dreams, I tell her that "I love lucid dreams" and also to the other women in the room. I disappear and I'm in some basement, a famous actor is there covered in blood, I know he's an actor but why? I ignore it now and I hear shouting "you dirty stupid whore".

It started out how we just ended up at this location, we where playing hide and seek in some big location, I didn't really think about who the seeker was. We just run run and run, my friend lewy and his girlfriend are the main characters aswell because she's is pregnant. It was very intense, making sure we don't make a sound, making sure we where well hidden. This was the case, where was in some room, ig had to sets of tiny stairs which led up to a small landing them another set off stairs which lead to 2 little corners so we hid there. I move and I notice how we are in the theatre, this theatre is from a game, call ot duty : black ops zombies, kino der toten. I see the sky and it's all dark but beautiful. I remember how the girl wanted the fridge so I take her. There are 2, and I go for the one on my left and was questioned by it, I said I don't know, I always go this way. There is a coffin, I imagine how if when we was in the fridge and a zombie popped out. We couldn't even get to it, there was a car, a d it drove towards us stopped so I ran and jumped on the floor and went prone. I don't know why but either way I would of got caught, so I look at the main enterance and see the number 7 and think 7 zones so I just run as fast as I can, but it's taking forever, the closer I'm getting the further more I have to run, like a continuous cycle. I'm back in the room with everyone, hiding because we now so that someone is here watching us, a keep and eye out id anyone id coming, there are different shades of glass so I move along until I find a clear shade so I can see the main entrance and see if anyone is coming in. No one, but then yes I hear the car again so I run back to where I was to go the stairs as they walk through the door, but no one was seen. Although I couldn't see him, I listened out for foot steps ot breathing or anything, nothing and was wondering which way he would come up.

----------


## fogelbise

It seems that you have good consistency with your dreaming practices and very good recall there ^^... Many people suggest that dreamers are ready for focused lucid dreaming attempts and induction with at least one full dream recalled per night on average. Are you still experimenting with SSILD?

Keep up the great results! Here's another little gem for you: 





> Most people go through their days thinking about where they need to be going next, and what they need to be doing, and wondering where they should be eating. They spend very little time being truly aware of their surroundings.



(They spend very little time being present, aware, in the moment…nor truly aware of their surroundings in the RRC context.)

----------


## Habba

> It seems that you have good consistency with your dreaming practices and very good recall there ^^... Many people suggest that dreamers are ready for focused lucid dreaming attempts and induction with at least one full dream recalled per night on average. Are you still experimenting with SSILD?
> 
> Keep up the great results! Here's another little gem for you: 
> 
> (They spend very little time being present, aware, in the moment…nor truly aware of their surroundings in the RRC context.)



 Haven't been doing it for a couple of days, I've been waking up writing down my dreams, takes 10-15 minutes maybe 20, by the time I've wrote them in too awake to perform ssild.

----------


## Habba

Me Hannah, Jacko and some other person was in some bedroom, that person I didn't really known, ended up in another dimension and I wondered how I could get there, like running across the walls like there is no gravity, it partly worked but something was missing so I stopped, and seen some type of teleported so as I got up to it, I put my finger on the green button and I teleport! I'm back in the same room and I feel like I've done this before. Hannah and Jack suddenly get here, I realise that we are all asleep since we can into here, I noticed how it felt weird to be awake in a dream, it felt like wasn't asleep at all. I was assuming to myself whether it was a lucid dream or not then Hannah asked if I have been practising lucid dreaming, I thought about it for a second and said no because I kinda got embarrassed. To test that it was a lucid I tried to do some dream control, I knew that it probably wouldn't of worked on the first to but I done it anyway, I seen the bear put my hands out and imagined that it will start floating up, it started floating up! I threw the bear at the door and thought I should probably get make it stay in the air and bring it back to myself. It never happened. I decided that I wanted to try and fly, I literally just doing the dimming stroke and I am up on the air. I hear Hannah's mum outside the door ( in the dream) and I don't want to wake up.

Lucid dream?or dream about lucid dreaming?

----------


## Patience108

> I noticed how it felt weird to be awake in a dream...
> 
> Lucid dream?or dream about lucid dreaming?



Sounds like a lucid dream or very very close - looks like you kinda knew you are dreaming from the way you were questioning and playing things out! Weldone Habba - this is very good  ::dancingcow:: 

Because of your embarrassment when Hannah asked you the question about ur lucid dreaming practice ...it's possible you were low level lucid at this moment because when your lucidity is strong you just don't care what folk say coz your so sure ' It's a dream!' 

Do you feel you were truly aware you were dreaming? Even just for a moment or two?

----------


## FryingMan

> Lucid dream?or dream about lucid dreaming?



(I think the site ate my first reply).
Generally lucidity is pretty obvious, especially when you think "This is a dream" or "I am dreaming."    But there are certainly subtle, low-levels of lucidity where you're just not sure afterwards.

Dreams about lucid dreaming usually are where the subject of lucid dreaming comes up but not in relation to you directly, like, "I heard Joe is a lucid dreamer!", or (like what happened to me right before my first LD) where you observe someone else having a lucid dream.   When you're thinking thoughts like "is this a dream or not?" you're just on the very verge of lucidity.

When you have your first solid LD, you'll know, through and through, that it's a LD.

----------


## DannyCool

> Me Hannah, Jacko and some other person was in some bedroom, that person I didn't really known, ended up in another dimension and I wondered how I could get there, like running across the walls like there is no gravity, it partly worked but something was missing so I stopped, and seen some type of teleported so as I got up to it, I put my finger on the green button and I teleport! I'm back in the same room and I feel like I've done this before. Hannah and Jack suddenly get here, I realise that we are all asleep since we can into here, I noticed how it felt weird to be awake in a dream, it felt like wasn't asleep at all. I was assuming to myself whether it was a lucid dream or not then Hannah asked if I have been practising lucid dreaming, I thought about it for a second and said no because I kinda got embarrassed. To test that it was a lucid I tried to do some dream control, I knew that it probably wouldn't of worked on the first to but I done it anyway, I seen the bear put my hands out and imagined that it will start floating up, it started floating up! I threw the bear at the door and thought I should probably get make it stay in the air and bring it back to myself. It never happened. I decided that I wanted to try and fly, I literally just doing the dimming stroke and I am up on the air. I hear Hannah's mum outside the door ( in the dream) and I don't want to wake up.
> 
> Lucid dream?or dream about lucid dreaming?



What I find so beautiful about this is your connection to your friends and family. It is because your connection to them has always been so wholesome that them turning into a dream is so natural. It is starting to make me cry. What a pure and awesome but simple day to day experience. Most of your dreams are about day to day events that are closely related to your day time life. I would encourage you stronger to keep your actions pure in dreams and translate them to everyday life. If you start doing whatever you want in dreams and not care so much about your friends and family then you won't be able to transfer the knowledge of the dream into everyday life. Dreams will just be dreams and life well that will just be life. Seeing how people are in dreams even though they are short automatically demands kindness to them otherwise you will be on your own in dream and daily life and that is not much point. To finally connect with your family and friends like this is a miracle. It might not seem that way now but start being aware of them more and then naturally you will find more and more happiness. The following is from Tenzin Wangal "Dream Yoga" book. It is the Four Foundational Pracitces of Tibetan Dream Yoga this teaching goes back in an unbroken pure transmission to Tibet and then to India and the Buddha. Ask ThreeCat more about this if you are interested she has been to his talks herself. The second foundational practice is the important one where you work with negative emotions and find more happiness in life for yourself and your family and friends. 

ONE: CHANGING THE KARMIC TRACES
A version of the first foundational practice is rather well known in the West,
because dream researchers and others interested in dream have found that it
helps to generate lucid dreaming. It is as follows: throughout the day, practice
the recognition of the dream-like nature of life until the same recognition begins
to manifest in dream.
Upon waking in the morning, think to yourself, "I am awake in a dream."
When you enter the kitchen, recognize it as a dream kitchen. Pour dream milk
into dream coffee. "It's all a dream," you think to yourself, "this is a dream."
Remind yourself of this constantly throughout the day.
The emphasis should actually be on you, the dreamer, more than on the
objects of your experience. Keep reminding yourself that you are dreaming up
your experiences: the anger you feel, the happiness, the fatigue, the anxiety  it
is all part of the dream. The oak tree you appreciate, the car you drive, the
person to whom you are talking, are all part of the dream. In this way a new
tendency is created in the mind, that of looking at experience as insubstantial,
transient, and intimately related to the mind's projections. As phenomena are
seen to be fleeting and without essence, grasping decreases. Every sensory
encounter and mental event becomes a reminder of the dream-like nature of
experience. Eventually this understanding will arise in dream and lead to the
recognition of the dream state and the development of lucidity.
There are two ways to understand the declaration that everything is a dream.
The first is to look upon it as a method to change the karmic traces. Doing this
practice, like all practices, changes the way one engages the world. By
changing habitual and largely unconscious reactions to phenomena, the
qualities of life and dream change. When we think of an experience as "only a
dream" it is less "real" to us. It loses power over us  power that it only had
because we gave it power  and can no longer disturb us and drive us into
negative emotional states. Instead, we begin to encounter all experience with
greater calm and increased clarity, and even with greater appreciation. In this
sense, the practice works psychologically by altering the meaning that we
project onto what is beyond conceptual meaning. As we view experience
differently, we change our reaction to it, which changes the karmic remnants of
actions, and the root of dreaming changes.
The second way of understanding the practice is to realize that waking life is
actually the same as dream, that the entirety of normal experience is made up of
the mind's projections, that all meaning is imputed, and that whatever we
experience is due to the influence of karma. Here we are talking about the
subtle and pervasive work of karma, the endless cycle of cause and effect that
creates the present from the traces of the past, which it does through the
continual conditioning that results from every action. This is one way of
articulating the realization that all phenomena are empty and that the apparent
self-nature of beings and objects is illusory. There is not an actual "thing"
anywhere in waking life  just as in a dream  but only transient, essenceless
appearances, arising and self-liberating in the empty, luminous base of
existence. Fully realizing the truth of the statement, "This is a dream," we are
freed of the habits of erroneous conception and therefore freed from the
diminished life of samsara in which fantasy is mistaken for reality. We are
necessarily present when this realization comes, as it is then true that there is no
place else to be. And there is no stronger method of bringing consistent lucidity
to dream than by abiding continuously in lucid presence during the day.
As stated above, an important part of this practice is to experience yourself
as a dream. Imagine yourself as an illusion, as a dream figure, with a body that
lacks solidity. Imagine your personality and various identities as projections of
mind. Maintain presence, the same lucidity you are trying to cultivate in dream,
while sensing yourself as insubstantial and transient, made only of light. This
creates a very different relationship with yourself that is comfortable, flexible,
and expansive.
In doing these practices, it is not enough to simply repeat again and again
that you are in a dream. The truth of the statement must be felt and experienced
beyond the words. Use the imagination, senses, and awareness in fully
integrating the practice with felt experience. When you do the practice properly,
each time you think that you are in a dream, presence becomes stronger and
experience more vivid. If there is not this kind of immediate qualitative change,
make certain that the practice has not become only the mechanical repetition of
a phrase, which is of little benefit. There is no magic in just thinking a formula;
the words should be used to remind yourself to bring greater awareness and
calm to the moment. When practicing the recognition, "wake" yourself  by
increasing clarity and presence  again and again. until just remembering the
thought, "This is a dream," brings a simultaneous strengthening and brightening
of awareness
This is the first preparation, to see all life as a dream. It is to be applied in the
moment of perception and before a reaction arises. It is a potent practice in
itself and greatly affects the practitioner. Remain in this awareness and you will
experience lucidity both while awake and during dream.
There is one warning regarding this practice: it is important to take care of
responsibilities and to respect the logic and limitations of conventional life.
When you tell yourself that your waking life is a dream, this is true, but if you
leap from a building you will still fall, not fly.
If you do not go to work, bills will go unpaid. Plunge your hand in a fire and
you will be burned. It is important to remain grounded in the realities of the
relative world, because as long as there is a "you" and "me," there is a relative
world in which we live, other sentient beings who are suffering, and
consequences from the decisions we make.
TWO: REMOVING GRASPING AND AVERSION
The second foundational practice works to further decrease grasping and
aversion. Whereas the first preparation is applied in the moment of
encountering phenomena and before a reaction occurs, the second practice is
engaged after a reaction has arisen. Essentially they are the same practice,
distinguished only by the situation in which the practice is applied and by the
object of attention. The first practice directs lucid awareness and the recognition
of phenomena as a dream toward everything that is encountered: sense objects,
internal events, one's own body, and so forth. The second preparation
specifically directs the same lucid awareness to emotionally shaded reactions
that occur in response to the elements of experience.
Ideally the practice should be applied as soon as any grasping or aversion
arises in response to an object or situation. The grasping mind may manifest its
reaction as desire, anger, jealousy, pride, envy, grief, despair, joy, anxiety,
depression, fear, boredom, or any other emotional reaction.
When a reaction arises, remind yourself that you, the object, and your
reaction to the object are all dream. Think to yourself, "This anger is a dream.
This desire is a dream. This indignation, grief, exuberance, is a dream." The
truth in this statement becomes clear when you pay attention to the inner
processes that produce emotional states: you literally dream them up through a
complex interaction of thoughts, images, bodily states, and sensations.
Emotional reactivity does not originate "out there" in objects. It arises, is
experienced, and ceases in you.
There is an infinite variety of stimuli to which you may react: attraction may
arise at the sight of a beautiful man or woman, anger at a driver that cuts in
front of you, disgust or sorrow at a ruined environment, anxiety and worry
about a situation or person, and so on. Every situation and reaction should be
recognized as a dream. Do not just slap the sentence onto a piece of your
experience; try to actually feel the dream-like quality of your inner life. When
this assertion is actually felt, not just thought, the relationship to the situation
changes, and the tight, emotional grip on phenomena relaxes. The situation
becomes clearer and more spacious, and grasping and aversion are directly
recognized as the uncomfortable constrictions that they truly are. This is a
powerful antidote to the state of near possession and obsession that negative
emotional states create. Direct and certain experience of using this practice to
untie the knot of negative emotion is the beginning of the real practice of
lucidity and flexibility that leads to consequent freedom. With consistent
practice, even strong states of anger, depression, and other states of unhappiness
can be released. When they are, they dissolve.
The teachings generally refer to this particular practice as a method to give
up attachments. There are healthy and unhealthy ways to give these up. It does
one little good to suppress desires; they are then transformed into internal
turmoil or external condemnations and intolerance. And it also works against
spiritual development to attempt to flee from pain through distraction or by
tightening the body in order to choke off experience. It can be healthy to give
up worldly life and become a monk or a nun or it can be an unhealthy attempt
to escape difficult experiences through suppression and avoidance.
Dream yoga cuts attachment by reorganizing the perception and
understanding of the object or situation, by altering the view and thus allowing
the practitioner to see through the illusory appearance of an object to its radiant,
light-like reality. As the practice progresses, objects and situations are not only
experienced with greater clarity and vividness but are also recognized as
ephemeral, insubstantial, and fleeting. This levels the relative importance of
phenomena and diminishes the grasping and aversion based on preference.
THREE: STRENGTHENING INTENTION
The third preparation involves reviewing the day before going to sleep, and
strengthening the intention to practice during the night. As you prepare for
sleep, allow the memories of the day to arise. Whatever comes to mind
recognize as a dream. The memories most likely to arise are of those
experiences strong enough to affect the coming dreams. During this review,
attempt to experience the memories that arise as memories of dreams. Memory
is actually very similar to dream. Again, this is not about automatic labeling, a
ritual of repeating "It was a dream," over and over. Try to truly comprehend the
dream-like nature of your experience, the projections that sustain it, and feel the
difference of relating to experience as a dream.
Then develop the strong determination to recognize the dreams of the night
for what they are. Make the strongest intention possible to know directly and
vividly, while dreaming, that you are dreaming. The intention is like an arrow
that awareness can follow during the night, an arrow directed at lucidity in
dream. The Tibetan phrase we use for generating intention translates as
"sending a wish." We should have that sense here, that we are making prayers
and intentions and sending them to our teachers and to the buddhas and deities,
promising to try to remain in awareness and asking for their help. There are
other practices that can be done before falling asleep, but this one is available to
all.
FOUR: CULTIVATING MEMORY AND JOYFUL EFFORT
The fourth foundational practice is engaged upon awaking in the morning. It
further cultivates strong intention and also strengthens the capacity to remember
the events of the night.
Begin by reviewing the night. The Tibetan term for this preparation is
literally "remembering." Did you dream? Were you aware that you were in a
dream? If you dreamed but did not attain lucidity, you should reflect, "I
dreamed but did not recognize the dream as a dream. But it was a dream."
Resolve that next time you enter a dream you will become aware of its true
nature while still in the dream.
If you find it difficult to remember dreams, it can be helpful, throughout the
day and particularly before sleep, to generate a strong intention to remember
dreams. You can also record dreams in a notepad or with a tape recorder, as this
will reinforce the habit of treating your dreams as something valuable. The very
act of preparing the notebook or recorder at night serves to support the intention
to recall the dream upon waking. It is not difficult for anyone to remember
dreams once the intention to do so is generated and sustained, even over just a
few days.
If you did have a lucid dream, feel joy at the accomplishment. Develop
happiness relative to the practice and resolve to continue to develop the lucidity
the following night. Keep building intention, using both successes and failures
as occasions to develop ever stronger intent to accomplish the practice. And
know that even your intention is a dream.
Finally, during the morning period, generate a strong intention to remain
consistent in the practice throughout the day. And pray with your full heart for
success; prayer is like a magical power that we all have and forget to use.
This practice merges into the first foundational practice, recognizing all
experience as a dream. In this fashion the practice becomes uninterrupted
around the wheel of day and night.

----------


## Habba

Thank you, the three of you for your input. 

I've took some time to examine this dream, sometimes the smallest things are what matters most. That being said, it was a dream within a dream. You know how we go around in dreams thinking as if it's reality? That's what the first dream was and when I teleported, it was another dream and then that's where the question of being of lucidity sparked. I would say it was a false lucid as I thought dream one was reality when it was not.

----------


## fogelbise

Hi Habba/Josh  :smiley:  I am sorry I have been away from your workbook for over a week. I barely popped onto dreamviews but for a few quick posts over the last couple of days due to being very busy. 

As someone striving for your first LD, I think you should be very encouraged by the dream you had!  :smiley:  Whatever your dream was can come down to interpretation, and your own interpretation is the most important since you were the only one who experienced it, but I wanted to chime in. I see in your last post that you are leaning towards it being a false lucid. This tells me that you have been reading about false lucids and I personally think that you should put thoughts of false lucids out of your mind *until after you have had a good high level lucid dream*. This is the type FryingMan related as: "When you have your first solid LD, you'll know, through and through, that it's a LD." That is referring to a solid LD and you can see his other notes about lower level LDs. I think knowing what a false lucid is, is very important, just that it is not something that you personally should give much contemplation until after you've had a strong lucid dream to fall back on. Doubt can be powerful and we see examples everywhere. Sometimes doubt makes some ostensibly smart people truly question things as possibly being false that have huge levels of scientific consensus (earth being more than 5k years old, climate change).

My interpretation after reading your dream post is that you had a low level lucid dream, above the semi-lucid level. Though I am not saying "Jackpot! You got it!", I am saying that I think that you took a very important step up on the path to high level lucid dreams. Most all of us have a non-lucid dream or segment before the lucid segment, so just because you were not aware that you were dreaming in the previous segment before you teleported doesn't mean that your lucidity wasn't bumped up above semi-lucid once you performed that dream-only action. I sometimes question how to categorize a dream within a dream like your describe. An example is laying down in a dream to induce a lucid dream, perhaps a false awakening, having no clue you are already dreaming but as you start your induction technique crazy stuff starts happening or your find yourself in a new scene and then you know you are dreaming. Though not a WILD since you were not actually awake when starting the attempt, I would argue against anyone that would not call it a DILD and thus a valid lucid dream from the point of realization forward. Dream actions like your teleporting are sometimes what bump me up from semi-lucid to lucid since I don't regularly dream about dream only actions since adulthood unless I am semi-lucid, and I am not a video gamer. An example: I am in a crowd trying to get through it faster and I start getting semi-lucid ideas "If I were dreaming…wait…I can float up over this crowd and fly, aha!!" Other times in those scenarios I might stay semi-lucid and not get that strong aha type realization or yet other times I understand I am dreaming but more on the hazy side of awareness which I might characterize a low level lucid. 

Several components need to be in place for higher level lucid dreams. I don't want to formulate my own outline for this so I will defer to author Daniel Love who speaks of them as the 3 pillars of lucidity (check out his book) - 
Psychological preparation (everything we do while awake to prepare, RC's etc.)Timing - attempting induction after ~4.5 to 5 hours of sleep and, when possible, timing falling back to sleep to when REM is imminent.Brain Chemistry - from more simple things like not consuming counterproductive substances and consuming natural foods that aid in memory, to considerations (perhaps in the future of your practice) of whether or not to take a supplement like Galantamine to aid brain chemistry.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ And the importance of timing is not to  be underestimated, same as WBTB (which is included in the "brain chemistry" category).   In many of my higher level LDs, I have spent (sometimes a LOT) of time awake beforehand.

----------


## Habba

I'm back, went through a recent break up with so now I'm  back and can focus fully on my lucid dreaming goals.

Last night's dream - I was with Hannah and some other girl I don't know, we was walking by a forest, there where some tress and stones about, it was very vivid. The dream lead to me giving the other girl a ciggarette and everytime I done this she gave me a blowjob, Hannah was walking ahead and couldn't see us. Very vivid dream.

I wouldn't of dream of cheating in reality though.

----------


## FryingMan

Time to go buy up cigarettes!  Haha just kidding.   Welcome back!

----------


## fogelbise

Great to see you back Josh!  :smiley:   ^Yeah, two kinds of smoking!

----------


## Habba

Been thinking about lucid dreaming lately, been making the intention to remember my dreams.

Since I haven't spoke to my family or seen them in years it felt great to see them in my dream last night.

----------


## fogelbise

Hi Josh, I hope all is well! Maybe it would be a good time to reach out and make contact with your family.  :smiley:  I hope to see you around more!

----------


## Habba

I've been looking through my workbook and was taking note of the progress I had made, apart of my practice was consistant at the time I believe, practising day in day out despite having my doubts of what I was doing.

Trying to catch up on on my recall, another dream about my family, should of wrote this dream down but kind of let it slipped so it's from the top of my head, it was my birthday and for some reason everything felt so colourful and vibrant, we was planning somewhere to go for my birthday but its slopes my mind, it turned out family through me a surprise party. 

Getting recall back up is a must! Barely even remember 1 dream per night, but that's okay, 1 is better than none, Right?
Reality checks is another must

I'm quite interested in DEIlD so I'm going to practice that also!

----------


## fogelbise

> I've been looking through my workbook and was taking note of the progress I had made, apart of my practice was consistant at the time I believe, practising day in day out despite having my doubts of what I was doing.
> ...
> Getting recall back up is a must! Barely even remember 1 dream per night, but that's okay, 1 is better than none, Right?
> Reality checks is another must
> 
> I'm quite interested in DEIlD so I'm going to practice that also!



Yes, you are correct. Consistency with the fundamentals is important. Good catch!

One recalled is absolutely better than noneit's getting you back on track.  :smiley:  I remember when I hardly ever remembered a dream in a night and still speak to people on a regular basis who think that they don't dream anymore.

If you are motivated for DEILD, it can be fun and useful to add to your practice. If it is going to work, it will work rather quickly after waking and going back to sleep.

----------


## FryingMan

Recall is the basis of all dreaming practice: set some goals, get excited about increasing your recall, stay consistent in your practice, and it will return and keep building higher!

----------


## Habba

thinking I've found my WBTB time, I've got to get up early in the morning, and stay up for a few hours then have a little power nap around 12ish in the afternoon, the reason for this being is when I go back to sleep I have the most vivid, stable, realistic dreams, which almost feel like reality. I wake up from these dreams feeling abit sad but they feel so real I actually wish they where reality haha, so I'm on my way to finding when my dreams are most vivid and work with it from there

----------


## FryingMan

Great!   Keep working on finding what work for you and then practice it!

----------


## Habba

> Great!   Keep working on finding what work for you and then practice it!



And I was right! I took a power nap and had yet another realistic dream, everything was so in detail! I found my WBTB  ::D:  although I wasn't lucid, I'm so proud that I've find something that I can finally work with! These dream feels as if it's reality? It's crazy, I actually feel as if I'm there!

----------


## fogelbise

> And I was right! I took a power nap and had yet another realistic dream, everything was so in detail! I found my WBTB  although I wasn't lucid, I'm so proud that I've find something that I can finally work with! These dream feels as if it's reality? It's crazy, I actually feel as if I'm there!



Isn't it awesome when our dreams are like that!…like you just stepped through a portal from another place. Ah!  ::D:  Add a little visualizing that you are becoming lucid, before you go back to sleep, and you will likely become lucid quite a few times!

----------


## Habba

> Isn't it awesome when our dreams are like that!…like you just stepped through a portal from another place. Ah!  Add a little visualizing that you are becoming lucid, before you go back to sleep, and you will likely become lucid quite a few times!



Can I make it up? Up does it have to be from a recent dream?

----------


## Habba

Currently on my WBTB, I had a really restless night, but this is what I've got.

I had my own flat, like I do in reality but it's much different, we was smoking weed in there and the I was worried of your tenant was going to come up so I had to get rid of it and spray my room and lock the door. I went over to the shop to buy a new pair of trainers, ordered them but seemed to go to lane to actually pay for them, I realise this after walking out and ask my friend to pretend to be me and go and get them, I'm back at my flat with this awesome girl? I get the impression she wants sex, so o try to make a move but she's having none of it lol. Again, smoking weed in the apartment, i start to wonder where my friend is and when be actually got back he said they didn't have the shoes there so we forgot about it, I remember that we went back out and left the door unlocked and seem that the tenant had come out of my block of flats so I rushed up to see if she had been in my flat but she hasn't because as we walked up we seen that there had been new carpet put down and it looked really nice.

This bit was kind of weird. There was a girl that I thought was really nice looking, I called her gorgeous upon social media them next minute I see her outside, they where 3 girls outside but I'm trying to make out which one is her, as I walk out I finally find out which one it is but she never said anything to me.

Smoking weed again in my flat, I'm with a good friend of mine Chris, and we go outside on the wall, and we are having a little drink to celebrate, whatever reason it may be, I see another friend sitting on the wall but he's fails to recognise me because he's with a few other people that I do not know, a girl in reality I like has turned it and then everyone gets mad because I'm making some weird sound and it's echoing like its on a big speaker so I have a little tantrum and tell them to calm down as I feel like I haven't done anything wrong so I've snapped at Chris, which I would never do in reality and go upstairs and he follows me, we smoke some weed together and go back down, the girl I like hasn't even spoke to me since and I have a sense that she's cheating and speaking to someone other dude and I felt upset by that, boom, I wake up!

Browsing around the forum, and I see most beginners are setting dream goals, for when they become lucid, I believe this to very important but most
Members fail to mention the goal of becoming lucid and it makes me wonder.....

----------


## Habba

I'm awake now.

I was back facing my enemy, he kept snarling me so we went face to face, my old head teacher was there, it was in an empty room, normally I always attack him with my first but I tried a different approach, I went full found at him, and spared him, lifting him up, feeling the weight of his body and slamming him to the ground, it was as if we was back in school as I told th head teacher so expell him so she did, I was surprised and so was he because she just agreed straight away. The fighting stopped but everything was uneasy between me and him, but things seemed to go my way. There was some weird clothes store, like on Harry Potter where you go up the stairs and your took to different locations, basically a way to teleport  ::D:  as I was walking around the stairs I'm brought to a bunch of shops and meet and old friend called Jamie, he gave me a bike that I use to place on all the time as I kid so I took it and got off with it, time flew by and don't remember what happened, but I text him mentioning that I was alright and that I would be back soon, he read the message but I didn't get a reply. As time went by I got on the bike, It was asif I've never used it before, I didn't know how to ride to properly, it was a bycicle but it was operating like it was a motorbike and it was going fast, I had some control over the driving but not all, I entered a tight gap
And swerved around a couple of people ( one with a girl that was walking with a pram) as I leave this area and enter an open space I fall of it and see that a bunch of police officers are looking at me? I carry on and end up in the park I'm sitting down all muddy basically just relaxing, I check my phone and it's on 1% battery! I make my way back to the house, this time it's a different house, my old carers house actually? No one is in, there is money everywhere, I just wanted to take it but I knew that it weren't mine to take but it was hard for me, I was texting a friend If I could buy a certain amount of weed off him because I was seriously was going to take it, I'm searching everywhere for more money, but I leave it, everyone else comes in so I felt relieved that I didn't touch anything. I reach in my pocket to find that lots of tobacco had felt out so my friend helped me put it back in.

----------


## fogelbise

> Can I make it up? Up does it have to be from a recent dream?



It is normally recommended to use a recent dream and one that you remember well and even better if you really felt present in the dream. If you want to try making one up I would suggest that it is a scenario that you can vividly visualize and also a scenario that you connect with strongly and emotionally. It's good to see you posting your dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## Habba

I'm awake really early because this dream really startled me, just going to have a ciggie then head back to sleep for a couple more hours, so looks like 2 wbtbs is on the cards for tonight! Gives me 2 chances to perform a mild  ::D:  yay 

This dream I awoke from, I've had the dream before, I knew the plane driver, I knew his gave from somewhere, I knew where we was going on the plane, I knew the direction to where we was going, we was flying to turkey, I tried to confirm this to a DC but he was having none of it trying to prove me wrong but I stood by my thoughts and feeling and knew which location we was going, only if I would of put more though into it! Damn! If I would of asked the question "where have I seen his face before?" Then something could of clicked. Maybe next time ay

Back to sleep for me!

----------


## Habba

Tried SSILD 3 times last night, Had 3 dreams that were very intense and vivid.

----------


## fogelbise

Nice! SSILD is my favorite technique and has been quite a reliable inducer for me over these years.

----------


## Habba

> Nice! SSILD is my favorite technique and has been quite a reliable inducer for me over these years.



Do you mind sharing how exactly you do SSILD? Do you add some of your own methods to it? Or just follow the normal routine of the cycles?

----------


## fogelbise

> Do you mind sharing how exactly you do SSILD? Do you add some of your own methods to it? Or just follow the normal routine of the cycles?



From my about me page: 

How I perform SSILD:

"My variation with the cycles is to do two breaths focusing on the backs of my eyelids, two breaths focusing on hearing and then two breaths focusing a tactile feeling (I use the pressure that I can feel in my sternum area when laying on my back). This "warm-up" reminds me of how to focus on each of the 3 senses that make up SSILD and takes however long it takes to take 6 total breaths...unless I start over due to feeling too sleepy to get the three points of focus correct. Then I combine the 3 senses into each breath. I focus on vision as I start to breathe in. I focus on hearing as I am at the transition from breathing in to breathing out. I focus on feeling as I am breathing out. When I am trying to DILD I will do this for 2-3 minutes and then attempt to fall asleep. Not being able to fall asleep on occasion is when I started experimenting with WILDs, sometimes with my sole intention being just to get to sleep but then when noticing the HH's I would remember various things I read about WILDing and experiment with them. Sometimes I would just fall asleep but more and more I was starting to succeed at WILDs. I found that my SSILD variation helps my WILDs in two ways. The first is that it does seem to create a bit of a trance like state which seems to help keep my mind from getting too active with "the noise" as Sageous says. The other way I feel it helps is like a WILD anchor, it is something to keep my intention in place while helping to create the fine line between just enough consciousness needed to become lucid and not so much consciousness that you stay awake. When trying to WILD I will do more repetitions of the combined cycles in each breath than when trying to DILD, but I may stop for a while especially if HHs occur. I may go back and do the combined cycles a few more breaths depending on if it feels right or if nothing seems to be happening. A few times I gave up, rolled over and only then did I quickly start to transition into a dream."

If you want to see some of the back and forth clarification regarding this style of SSILD that I went through in a member's workbook you can find it by using control-f (find) with the search term "cycle" on the following page:

http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/14763...orkbook-3.html

----------


## Habba

> From my about me page: 
> 
> How I perform SSILD:
> 
> "My variation with the cycles is to do two breaths focusing on the backs of my eyelids, two breaths focusing on hearing and then two breaths focusing a tactile feeling (I use the pressure that I can feel in my sternum area when laying on my back). This "warm-up" reminds me of how to focus on each of the 3 senses that make up SSILD and takes however long it takes to take 6 total breaths...unless I start over due to feeling too sleepy to get the three points of focus correct. Then I combine the 3 senses into each breath. I focus on vision as I start to breathe in. I focus on hearing as I am at the transition from breathing in to breathing out. I focus on feeling as I am breathing out. When I am trying to DILD I will do this for 2-3 minutes and then attempt to fall asleep. Not being able to fall asleep on occasion is when I started experimenting with WILDs, sometimes with my sole intention being just to get to sleep but then when noticing the HH's I would remember various things I read about WILDing and experiment with them. Sometimes I would just fall asleep but more and more I was starting to succeed at WILDs. I found that my SSILD variation helps my WILDs in two ways. The first is that it does seem to create a bit of a trance like state which seems to help keep my mind from getting too active with "the noise" as Sageous says. The other way I feel it helps is like a WILD anchor, it is something to keep my intention in place while helping to create the fine line between just enough consciousness needed to become lucid and not so much consciousness that you stay awake. When trying to WILD I will do more repetitions of the combined cycles in each breath than when trying to DILD, but I may stop for a while especially if HHs occur. I may go back and do the combined cycles a few more breaths depending on if it feels right or if nothing seems to be happening. A few times I gave up, rolled over and only then did I quickly start to transition into a dream."
> 
> If you want to see some of the back and forth clarification regarding this style of SSILD that I went through in a member's workbook you can find it by using control-f (find) with the search term "cycle" on the following page:
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/14763...orkbook-3.html



That was a nice read! I'll be sure to give that way you do it a try. :smile: 

Not much to Remember from last night but ill type what i remember.

Me and a group of people where in Prison ( I must of doing something bad in my dream lol) Although It didn't look like a prison, There were no cells of any kind.  It was more of a feeling being locked up. Of course there were guards so we could not go outside. We tried to escape many times but the last escape attempt caught my eye. I'm outside and all I can see if mud, grass and dead trees. I was trying to run away as fast as I could but I weren't going anywhere, I was stuck on the spot. That's all i remember from the dream, but the last part stood out beyond everything else that happened. It felt good to experience "something" that would not happen in waking life.

----------


## Habba

I was just looking through the workbook and look at how long and detailed my dreams use to be and now I barely remember anything, Now i'm back to square one. 

I need to start going to bed earlier, Been going to bed really late alot of the times, since I can't sleep at times, Most times im up till like 4am. So, Let's start from the beginning, Get my sleeping schedule back to a reasonable time. Intend to remember my dreams, but the only problem i have how can i write down my dreams without waking up Girlfriend next to me? That's the only problem. Once i find a way, We can continue from there.

----------


## FryingMan

You can work on what I like to do: keep a mental (no recording) list of dreams throughout the night: every waking, review the list of dreams up to then, and add the new ones to it.    For each dream, "record" a few key words and mental images, go over the list a few times, then head back to sleep.  Then in the morning, grab a voice recorder and quickly record the list, then later transcribe to DJ.    Some detail for earlier dreams does tend to suffer but it's a good memory workout and when i was doing it a lot I got pretty good at it.  Give it a try!

----------


## Habba

I had the most intense dream last night, I was cornered by a group of people who wants to fight me, so I was getting punched, kicked to the face, It was a scary experience, One feeling i remember was getting kicked in the face and my tooth, The sensation was so powerful, I'm not sure how to describe the feeling.

On the positive side of the dream, I've never had a dream where i've been hurt, but this has shown me how powerful dream can be, lucid or not. 

EDIT: during the end of the dream There was this guy who i know in real life, we literally hate each other, but then this board popped up saying "being sentinal" I didn't know what it meant so i just went along with what it meant. Anyone know what this word means? It's making me curious at this stood out also

----------


## Darkmatters

> "*Sentinal* - a soldier or guard whose job is to stand and keep watch."
> 
> 
> "*Sentience* is the capacity to feel, perceive, or experience subjectively.[1] Eighteenth-century philosophers used the concept to distinguish the ability to think (reason) from the ability to feel (sentience). In modern Western philosophy, sentience is the ability to experience sensations (known in philosophy of mind as "qualia"). In Eastern philosophy, sentience is a metaphysical quality of all things that requires respect and care. The concept is central to the philosophy of animal rights and also the anti-abortion movement because sentience is necessary for the ability to suffer, and thus is held to confer certain rights."



So it sounds like the dream is saying keep a watchful eye on your behavior and remain sentient - keep in mind the other guy has all the same feelings you do. If you indulge in hatefulness it may well result in fighting, and it's showing you how much that can hurt. Of course it causes a lot more than physical damage - it ruptures social relations and causes damage to your own inner nature. People who allow themselves to project hatred onto others do damage to themselves in the process as well as damaging all of their relationships.

----------


## fogelbise

Interesting. What Darkmatter said makes sense to me. If you could get boards to pop up all the time that would be a great dream sign, especially if they said "this is a dream" or similar.

I was also reminded how sometimes physical pains from waking life can generate dreams of the pain with a different explanation (like getting punched). I am curious if you've had any tooth, mouth or face pain IWL that might have influenced this dream of being punched and kicked in the face?

----------


## Darkmatters

Oh man -  just realized this is your workbook Habba - not sure if it's ok for me to just pop in and post here. If not I apologize.

----------


## Habba

> Interesting. What Darkmatter said makes sense to me. If you could get boards to pop up all the time that would be a great dream sign, especially if they said "this is a dream" or similar.
> 
> I was also reminded how sometimes physical pains from waking life can generate dreams of the pain with a different explanation (like getting punched). I am curious if you've had any tooth, mouth or face pain IWL that might have influenced this dream of being punched and kicked in the face?



Are there any methods to induce signs? If so that would be great! I have been suffering from tooth-ache lately so that's probably why.

Is there a way to induce dreams with certain objects? Also i have been suffering tooth ache lately so thats maybe why.

----------


## Habba

> Oh man -  just realized this is your workbook Habba - not sure if it's ok for me to just pop in and post here. If not I apologize.



There was a period in my life where something happened where it effected me so bad I was projecting negativity and i am still negative to this day, This has effected not just me. My friends, family, and other people. I am very doubtful, the thing that i did was wrong of me, I accept my wrong doings, but I can't forgive myself. I'm scared, but i don't exactly know what I am scared off. 

Enough of that don't want to go deep into that stuff as this is my workbook lol, I don't mind you posting that, It was a nice read

----------


## fogelbise

> Are there any methods to induce signs? If so that would be great! I have been suffering from tooth-ache lately so that's probably why.
> 
> Is there a way to induce dreams with certain objects? Also i have been suffering tooth ache lately so thats maybe why.



Inducing dream signs can be tricky. I remember Sensei had a good thread or maybe even audio on incubation. Obsessively thinking about something can induce it, but I'm not recommending that. For me personally I am surprised at what day residue comes into my dreams sometimes. I wouldn't induce the tooth ache by letting it continue to hurt, but as long as you have it you might remind yourself as you fall asleep (and back to sleep after any awakenings) that you will RC any time I get hit in the face (hit with or by anything). I personally had the most success with dream signs when I was diligent about repeating what I was looking for when falling asleep. It's tough though. Are you still experimenting with SSILD. That is the most effective technique for me.

@Darkmatters other members will chime in on workbooks and it is usually welcome. Your input was definitely in the great spirit of helpfulness that we find on DV  :smiley:

----------


## Habba

Long time since I have posted in here.

I have been Practising Meditation twice a day between 5-15 minutes for a couple of weeks now. Along with practising ADA. It seems to be going all well. I've been getting more vivid and clear dreams, which is a good sign. Although my dream recall has not been the greatest lately. I don't want to wake my girlfriend up in the middle of the night to write down my dreams so I figured I am going to stick my Amazon tablet under my pillow so it's there for when I wake up.

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome back. Let me know if you have any questions and feel free to note your progress here so you can refer back to it later.

----------


## Habba

I’m back again. Sorry for dissapearing! 

Been practising meditation a lot lately, it has gave me a great boost in my dream recall. I have been combining it with a little bit of ADA through out the day. 

I remember a few snippets from last night, the most important one was that I decided to have a race with a dream character on who could become lucid the fastest. That’s all I remember.

The day practices consist of developing awareness, although ADA is quite challengeing then I WBTB of a night time and perform SSILD.

I don’t exactly follow same way ADA is suppose to be used. Sensing and feelings are my most dominant sense so my practice begins with becoming aware of how my chlothes feels, if I’m feeling hot or cold, how my feet feel when touching the floor. Aswell as being aware of my thoughts. The goal is to become aware of the most subtle things we tend to ignore, right? 

The way I see it is that if you find out what your most dominant sense is, you can practice ADA more comfortabley. Practising ADA with all the senses seems very mentally challenging to me which is why I restricted it to one sense.

----------


## Habba

Not much recalled but it’s still great to remember snippets. 

Ben came back from holiday with his dad and brother. He wanted to get better at fortnite and was asking to train for a couple of weeks. He had to give his brother the computer cable as he wanted it. He told me to go asleep for a bit then he would get in touch with me.

Was unable to meditate last due to to girlfriends loud snoring haha.

----------


## Habba

Just ordered a fitness wristband which monitors sleep and has a silent vibrate alarm so I can preform my WBTB more consistently without waking girlfriend up.

----------


## fogelbise

Hi Habba, for the snoring, some good quality earplugs can do wonders. I also use a sleep mask for keeping out light. I'd like to hear more about the wristband once you receive it and have tried it out.

----------


## Habba

> Hi Habba, for the snoring, some good quality earplugs can do wonders. I also use a sleep mask for keeping out light. I'd like to hear more about the wristband once you receive it and have tried it out.




I’ll be sure to let you know how it goes! It is due to arrive tommorow.


I managed to do some meditation last night. My mind kept wandering, but I kept trying to bring my focus back
to my breath, next thing I know I’m waking up in the middle of the night, haha.

I know I dreamt a few times last night, whenever I would wake up I would lie there trying to let the dream come to me, sadly enough I fell back asleep trying to do so haha, this happened a couple of times through out the night, perhaps I will sit up and recalls my dreams from now on.

----------


## Habba

Remember meeting and walking with Ellis and Owen and remember talking. Owen ended up being only one talking me while Ellis just ignored me fo some odd reason. Ever since Ellis grew up I have felt threatened by him. We walked down a street close to my secondary school. For some reason their is a problem, I cannot feel my middle finger, Ellis was helping me out and we went to the hospital. And I had an operation. I didn’t have my finger removed, but me and owen had swapped arms, It felt like someone has digged a whole into my body and screwed it on me. For some reason I could see a heart, this wasn’t my heart. I was scared as it didn’t seem like regular heart. Everything was such a Blair. The hospital was unknown, the he scene just kept changing. The dream about the swapping arms repeated its self 3 times. As time went on I was worried as my family didn’t know that I had an operation with someone else’s arm on me. 

Their was some girl but didn’t know who she was but I have a sense of feeling that it was someones girlfriends, possible mine but my girlfriend irl is totally different. She was standing outside my nans house, I remember that she was kinda small. 

I’m back in the hospital and see some dude I didn’t like so I quickly turned my head so he couldn’t notice me. The hospital looked rather small, there was about 30 chairs closed together without a few people sitting in them, I noticed the colour of the hospital is a very dark wooden brown. 

I remember being with Lauren again and that she was annoyed because her mum wasn’t in and she wanted to go the chip shop. If recalled correctly we was in bed together but it wasn’t ours, it felt a lot smaller and the location wasn’t familiar. 

At some point I was reading on facebook, it’s some code, I didn’t understand what it meant at all, until I read that someone commented that you had to be highly skilled to understand.

SSILD was performed when I woke up, I managed to go through the long cycles at least once. I felt like I was lost in my thoughts for a good 5 minutes before realising that I haven’t fell asleep yet. So I try to fall asleep again and manage to do so easily this time. No lucid but tonight I’m very happy with being able to remember some dreams!

Sorry if the dreams don’t make sense! I was really tired writing them down.

----------


## Habba

Update: got my fitness wristband yesterday. I have setup the alarm to go off through out the day so I do my reality checks. The goal is to also set multiple alarms throughout the night of my rem periods so when it vibrates on my wrist I will hopefully do a RC in my dream.

----------


## Habba

In my dreams last night I seen the most magical thing ever. It was so nice to remember. There was this mini red Chinese looking cathedral hovering over a lake, with an orange magic glow around it and it reflected into the water. It was very beautiful.

----------


## Habba

Dreams from last night.

Me and Ben are out together together and it’s a game of fortnite. I go ahead off him cause I have no materials so begin to farm some mats. I notice that there is a fish stick behind me so I rush a head un noticed and hit some cars to get some metal. The final circle is approaching and all I remember was heading into a bar, when I leave the bar I’m ID by the security guard? She was asking for my visa and I said i didn’t have one while at the same a dream character was taking my cash out of my pocket to give it to her. I notice they take more than intended but I tell her to keep it anyway.

I remembering being with my cousin John, we where walking down the street. I was holding a blue bag. While he went into the shop to get something, I’m unsure what it was. But then after he came out and met up with me he asked me to lend him some money, so I lent him the money. 

Earlier on within this dream I remember I was with someone who I really dislike in real life, every time I see them in the dream we always have a fight. So, I’m near my old fathers house and I’m walking down, I see a bunch of people I really dislike, so I try and hide myself from them while they’re coming up the street, I manage to do this but I get recognised by that one person. So we have a fight, I always remembered from most of my dreams, I always have a hard time hitting this person so, my dreaming mind remembered that when ever I would try to throw a punch the majority of the time I would miss, I took a different approach this time and so I swung my foot backwards and kicked him in the nuts. It worked!

I don’t remember much that happened after that so let’s fast forward.

I remember I was back with my cousin John, I had bought some stuff for myself, a large desk, and a couple of other large things which I have forgot. This thing is, these items where laying on the ground outside. The scene changed and I see my enemy again, we have another fight, so this time I grabbed a piece of the item and used it as a weapon against him, I whipped his back so hard, it actually was awesome. That’s all I remember from that part.

Fast forwarding once again. This time it was some type of mystery. There was this guy who was being chased up different layers of stairs. It was outside, and looked like old, it was dark outside and he was being chased by people with guns, he was scaling the fences trying to escape, he was like a Ninja climbing up things so fast. The scene changed I was with dreams characters that I didn’t know, I had the feeling that this was that person family and they’re was worried because they couldn’t find him. 

That’s all I can remember, sorry for lack of details in my dreams, I’m trying to work on it.

I’m trying to work on waking up and writing my dreams down, but sometimes I just fall back asleep haha.

----------


## Habba

Found it difficult to get to sleep.i am at what seems like away from my home town. I am this unknown location. With some people I don’t know, it was rather packed in an corner that is is very small. I’m approached by these two girls and they ask me what I do, I hesitated for a moment and said “I do nothing”. They looked at me rather weirdly. I then said to them im no longer in college but looking for work. I then see a person who I don’t like or hate and he is shouting to let everyone out, it seems like a public toilet and everyone is just squeezes out. There was so many people coming out that more people where being squashed. So I’m standing in the corner with this guy now and he has some weird stick, and presses it against both sides of my neck, it hurts but at the same time it doesn’t, it felt like a pinching sensation. I’m unsure what it done to me. I felt high for a bit but I didn’t smoke any weed so it must of been whatever he done to me. He had weed but didn’t want to smoke any. 

I remembering being with my old pal Steven and we where in my old street where my father lived and Stevens father came running down the street shouting something at me while throwing fake money notes at me. I recalled saying back to him that someone already done that to me but I was unsure who.

I’m in the local city center right now and it’s chaos. I have one of my old pals asking me to do something but I can’t remember exactly what, he keeps asking but I keep refusing. He then asks if I will do it for money, I say to him I won’t be bribed but he keeps saying if you need money just let me know. So we jump into the truck. This truck was very cool. It has the 2 seats in the front, it has 6 seats in the back and there was 2 seats on the outside so you can enjoy some air while travelling. It was rather cool. Next thing I know I’m doing some weird dance moves with some random people, everyone is jumping on the car up and down up and down and there is a sudden sense of police are coming so we make a dash for it. Now this is where things are interesting, I get into the back of the car, and the dream character sits on the outside seat of the car, I ask him the question “why aren’t you getting in the car?” He answered “because there are seats on the outside of the car”. This could of been a moment of lucidity, but sadly not, what he said made sense so everything went on as normal.

It’s time to head home now. We’re on the bus, I had the feeling that I was suppose to meet up with my best pal Ben to go to his, but he’s not on it yet, we eventually arrive at the bus stop and see Ben talking on his phone, someone else gets on who I’m unfamiliar with and I was wondering why Ben didn’t get on as I was sure I was suppose to be going to his. I get off my bus stop and I wondered to myself why did i feel the need to go to Ben’s? I couldn’t come up with an answer. I then wondered if their was a bus to take me straight to my home, but sadly there wasn’t. I had to walk. I remember that I was living with my carer in this dream and was unsure if she knew I was away but then I remembered that I spoke to my support worker about going away so everything was fine. 

I’m walking down a familiar road. I’m wearing yellow shorts and sandles on and I feel ashamed. I’m buy the park and I now have a BMX bike. I tried to make my way through the park but I’m getting stuck, there are bees everywhere, I get stuck on spider web, hoping that there isn’t a spider on it and I come eye to eye with a bee.( that’s literally how close it was to my eye). The scene changed and I’m nearly home now so let me explain something. Yesterday I kept checking my phone because my WiFi kept on going off, checked how much data i had left so this is what I did in my dream, I was expecting to have lots of data left but when I looked it said I had +2 data left. I automatically assumed that that meant 2 hours left and then I wake up.. 

This was the first dream of the night.

----------


## fogelbise

This quite good recall for the first dream of the night. Keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## Habba

> This quite good recall for the first dream of the night. Keep it up!




Hey, Fogel! I could really use some of your advice. I’m running into a little problem and I don’t know if it’s just me but I’m having trouble sticking to my practices over a long period of time. I feel this comes down to motivation, is it normal to feel de-motivated after a while if not seeing any success?

----------


## fogelbise

> Hey, Fogel! I could really use some of your advice. Im running into a little problem and I dont know if its just me but Im having trouble sticking to my practices over a long period of time. I feel this comes down to motivation, is it normal to feel de-motivated after a while if not seeing any success?



Two things I can think at the moment...

1. Find why you are really drawn to lucid dreaming. No need to answer here, just be honest with yourself without care for what you think may be the answer others might say it should be.

2. Keeping it fun like this: https://www.dreamviews.com/attaining...-activity.html

----------


## FryingMan

> Hey, Fogel! I could really use some of your advice. I’m running into a little problem and I don’t know if it’s just me but I’m having trouble sticking to my practices over a long period of time. I feel this comes down to motivation, is it normal to feel de-motivated after a while if not seeing any success?



I think it really helps focusing on "dreaming practice" as opposed only to "lucid dreaming practice."   I love LDs, but even more, I love detailed, vivid dream experiences, lucid or not.   Focus on really loving and appreciating all your dreams.   This way, you're not setting yourself up for potential dreaming performance anxiety for not getting lucid as much as you like to.  This way, any time you recall any dream, you've succeeded!

This helped me maintain motivation a lot.   For one thing, having regular, vivid, epic even, non-lucid dreams, is a LOT easier than having LDs.  We all dream a lot every night, and learning to notice your dreams and remember them is almost "for free."   For me, the focused intention required to get lucid frequently usually takes much more effort.

----------


## Habba

I had a dream within a dream, last-night. In the second dream, I immediately knew I was dreaming, without needing to do a reality check. I felt the excitement rush through my body, so I began taking deep breathes to calm my-self down. It worked like a charm! I noticed how real my “world” looked. It was amazing, the detail, it felt more real than reality. I tried to quickly fly but I couldn’t get my feet off the ground. I woke up after that, forgot about it when I woke up but realised 1 hour later that I had a lucid dream. 

I haven’t practiced lucid dreaming for about a week because I’m terribly ill. It makes me wonder if putting too much effort can have an effect on if we can lucid dream or not.

----------

